# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Nightmares and Recurring Dreams >  >  Geometric Night Terrors @ Fever Dreams

## The Cusp

Time to make an official intro for this thread, as it didn&#39;t start off coherently after the split.  I&#39;ve named this type of dream the *Timaes*, after a play written by Plato

_"The young Timaeus, stricken by fever, discovers the platonic solids and elementals in a fantastical journey."_

The common elements for these type of dream are as follows:

   -Occur with some frequency throughout early childhood, through natural dreaming or are     fever induced.  They usually come back briefly in your teens.

   -Leave you terrified upon waking, and it still gives you goosebumps to this day just to think about it.  Wake with cold sweats, much like a fever.

   -There is a feeling of awfull *SLOWNESS*, which is just horrifing.  Feels like you soul being ripped out, or just sheer insanity.

   -There are gometric shapes present, possibly the platonic solids.





**SPLIT THREAD***
I&#39;ve had several dreams that I can&#39;t describe, they are just too "alien".

Dreams where I&#39;m aware of energy, moving, interacting with it or manipulating it.  There is no up or down, no distance, yet it&#39;s still a coherent frame of existance.  I think these ones stem from learning to remember dreams, and being able to latch on to that lingering feeling a dream leaves when you wake up, and follow it back to rember.

And other ones, i can&#39;t even begin to describe, there were shapes, I&#39;m pretty sure they were the platonic solids.  There was either a deafening vibrational noise or a thundering silence, and a feeling of movement, but so agonizingly slow.  The slowness was awful, felt like your soul being ripped out.

----------


## Burns

> And other ones, i can&#39;t even begin to describe, there were shapes, I&#39;m pretty sure they were the platonic solids.  There was either a deafening vibrational noise or a thundering silence, and a feeling of movement, but so agonizingly slow.  The slowness was awful, felt like your soul being ripped out.[/b]



Wow - I&#39;ve never been able to put you&#39;re describing into words, but you just did&#33;  ::shock::  I know exactly what you are talking about. I used to have these quite frequently when I was younger, and especially when I was really sick with the flu or something. I wonder if there&#39;s a name for this...  :Question:

----------


## cachero

> Wow - I&#39;ve never been able to put you&#39;re describing into words, but you just did&#33;  I know exactly what you are talking about. I used to have these quite frequently when I was younger, and especially when I was really sick with the flu or something. I wonder if there&#39;s a name for this... 
> [/b]



I know that exact feeling also, and it too always came with fevers for me. Just a disgusting gut wrenching feeling that cannot be described.

----------


## Universal Mind

> I&#39;ve had several dreams that I can&#39;t describe, they are just too "alien".
> 
> Dreams where I&#39;m aware of energy, moving, interacting with it or manipulating it.  There is no up or down, no distance, yet it&#39;s still a coherent frame of existance.  I think these ones stem from learning to remember dreams, and being able to latch on to that lingering feeling a dream leaves when you wake up, and follow it back to rember.
> 
> And other ones, i can&#39;t even begin to describe, there were shapes, I&#39;m pretty sure they were the platonic solids.  There was either a deafening vibrational noise or a thundering silence, and a feeling of movement, but so agonizingly slow.  The slowness was awful, felt like your soul being ripped out.
> [/b]



I am so glad you said that.  What you described is just like a DMT trip, from what I have researched.  Your post is further evidence of my theory that taking DMT is unnecessary if you master lucid dreaming.  In fact, DMT is a natural neurotransmitter that is theorized to be involved in bizarre dreams like that.  I know the type of dream you are talking about, and one of my goals is to be able to create them at will.

----------


## The Cusp

Do you guys know how many years I&#39;ve been combing the internet trying to find someone who has had that dream?   Seriously I thought I posted in the reocurring dreams topic here years ago, but got no response.  Couldnt find it still arount, so might have been somewhere else.

Took me a long time to even put together the meager description I gave of it above.  Here is what I magaged to post in my dream journal:

I have no idea where I am, and am too freaked out to even wonder. I dont think I have a body, because there doesnt seem to be anywhere for my body to be. There is a constant, terrible, overwhelming sound. Or perhaps it is the roar of a deafening silence. Maybe it&#39;s a vibration? Whatever the case, it is completely overwhelming.

There are shapes. Very distinct geometric shapes. 5 of them I think,They are different colors, but i wouldnt say they were solid. And they were absolutely horrifying.

But the worst thing was that they moved, or SOMETHING was moving, agonizingly slow. It was almost like sleep paralisis, only it was slowness. Now it may have been slow, but it was so powerfull, so relentless, it seemed to tear at my sanity.

I always wake up from this terrified, drenched in sweat, with the worst cold chills and goosemumps the size of Everest.   I also had this dream often as a child, then once as a teen.  And now that you mention it Cachero, I would wake up feverish.  A good way of putting it. 

Before now the closest thing I could find to that dream was terrible slowness described by people who got frozen during the Manhattan project.  The sound or silence may be similar to the buzz I&#39;ve heard people mention before OBE, not sure on that one.  There is no name yet for that dream unless we come up with one.  I&#39;ve researched that hardcore for many years, and haven&#39;t turned up anything at all.  At best I&#39;ve found snippets that seem to describe some aspect of that dream.  I&#39;ll try to find them later, I&#39;m looking now, but my notes are a total mess.

But can any of you guys confirm the Platonic Solids as the shapes?  I&#39;m not a hundered percent sure on that, just came across them one day and they gave me that creepy feeling again.  Actually that&#39;s what got me interested in lucid dreaming.  I figured i could go back there and see what it really is.  But in truth I think I&#39;m too afraid to do it.  Sure it sounds interesting in theory, but really, why would anyone want to go there?  It&#39;s just too freaking horrible, you know what I mean?

----------


## Burns

So no one knows if there is a name for this? I haven&#39;t had one of these dreams in a long time, but I&#39;m still really interested to find out more. I thought it was just some weird hallucination I was having during a fever or something.

----------


## Universal Mind

The Cusp, check this out and see if it sounds like what you experienced...

http://fusionanomaly.net/dmt.html

Remember that DMT is a natural neurotransmitter that is theorized to be involved in bizarre dreams.

----------


## The Cusp

Yeha, I know all about DMT, and the common visuals shared by various drug users.  havent actually tried it, but I&#39;ve read quite a bit about it.  Plus my uncle described it for me when he tried it at Gerry Garcias funeral in San Francisco.

Sounds similar but I can&#39;t say for sure.  

I&#39;d really like to hear if Burns and Cachero remember is the shapes in those dreams were the platonic solids (Just do a quick wipipedia search if you don&#39;t know what they are.)

----------


## Burns

> I&#39;d really like to hear if Burns and Cachero remember is the shapes in those dreams were the platonic solids (Just do a quick wipipedia search if you don&#39;t know what they are.)[/b]



I searched the platonic solids, but I think mine was a wheel shape - not a sphere - but a wheel. 
I remember being sick in bed, or on the couch, with the flu. And I&#39;d close my eyes and see total blackness. Then the wheel would appear - it was moving agonizingly slow, so slow I wanted to vomit. It&#39;s so hard to describe the feeling. Everything was silent - deafeningly silent and slow. But the wheel turned and moved toward my vision, growing larger, and the larger it got, the sicker I felt. I wanted it to stop but everytime I closed my eyes, the whole thing would start over again, making me sicker and sicker, and dizzy - like spinning, like laying facedown on the rocking floor of a pitching shipdeck. I remember trying to stay awake and trying not to close my eyes to avoid that godawful feeling. Then the vision would creep at the corners of my vision and overtake my senses, going through another cycle.

I don&#39;t know if that&#39;s anything like what you guys have experienced, but that&#39;s the best i could put it into words. There&#39;s really no way to describe it. I think The Cusp explained the horror of it well.

----------


## Universal Mind

> Plus my uncle described it for me when he tried it at Gerry Garcias funeral in San Francisco.
> [/b]



Your uncle did DMT when he was AT Jerry Garcia&#39;s funeral?  Excellent&#33;  Did anybody talk to Jerry?

----------


## The Cusp

Thanks for that desctiption Burns.  I wasn&#39;t sure on the platonic solids thing, was just a shot in the dark.  All I can say for sure is it was a geometric shape(s), and I suppose a wheel would fall into that category.  But when you say a wheel, do you mean a wheel with spokes?  Becose the Platonic Solids are the simplest shapes that fit inside of a sphere, and viewed inside a sphere like that, they could look like a wheel.  

Last time I had that dream, I had mentioned to my parents how I had often. My father said he had reocurring dreams like that as a child as well, but he said he always thought of them as Carrots.  Yep, Carrots.  That&#39;s all I could get out of him and it wasn&#39;t much help.

We should restart this thread in the reoccuring dreams section.  Might find more people who&#39;ve had it who might otherwise shun this section of the forum.

----------


## Burns

> Thanks for that desctiption Burns.  I wasn&#39;t sure on the platonic solids thing, was just a shot in the dark.  All I can say for sure is it was a geometric shape(s), and I suppose a wheel would fall into that category.  But when you say a wheel, do you mean a wheel with spokes?  Becose the Platonic Solids are the simplest shapes that fit inside of a sphere, and viewed inside a sphere like that, they could look like a wheel. [/b]



No, it wasn&#39;t a wheel with spokes - it was more like a cheese wheel.





> Last time I had that dream, I had mentioned to my parents how I had often. My father said he had reocurring dreams like that as a child as well, but he said he always thought of them as Carrots.  Yep, Carrots.  That&#39;s all I could get out of him and it wasn&#39;t much help.[/b]



Haha, a carrot... that&#39;s pretty funny, actually  ::chuckle:: 





> We should restart this thread in the reoccuring dreams section.  Might find more people who&#39;ve had it who might otherwise shun this section of the forum.[/b]



Done&#33;  :smiley:  I&#39;ve put a link in the other thread to direct to this one (so no one thinks those posts were just deleted  :wink2:  )

----------


## FluBB

so you guys that have expericenced this dream thing were not attempting to do a wild at all? i guess not when you were young and didnt know, but did you try to stay awake conciously.. or are you awake?

----------


## Burns

> so you guys that have expericenced this dream thing were not attempting to do a wild at all? i guess not when you were young and didnt know, but did you try to stay awake conciously.. or are you awake?[/b]



No, I was awake the whole time - they were almost like hallucinations (as much as I can imagine a hallucination would be like since I&#39;ve never experienced one other than this before). It would happen when I closed my eyes - but I wasn&#39;t asleep. Difficult to explain.

----------


## The Cusp

Well Flubb, that dream is what sparked my interest in dreaming, and when I learned about Lucid Dreaming, i started it with the intent to go back to that dream and check it out.

I just never have.  I&#39;m usually too busy kicking the crap out of whatever it was that made me lucid.  You have to realize just how scary (not really scary, just... awful) this dream is though.  WHile it&#39;s interesting intelectually to think about, I dont really want to go back there.  Like thinking about cutting your arm off.  You can imagine doing it, but you wouldnt really want to.

----------


## FluBB

do your guys eyes hurt after words? i remember when i was sick when i was a wee lad that i would get wierd geometric dreams and my eyes would actually hurt after words... kind of like a migrain...

----------


## Burns

> do your guys eyes hurt after words? i remember when i was sick when i was a wee lad that i would get wierd geometric dreams and my eyes would actually hurt after words... kind of like a migrain...[/b]



Hmm, not that I can remember... it was more nausea-associated than pain-associated.

----------


## The Cusp

nope, don&#39;t recall any pain associated with it.

Was just re-reading the art of dreaming, and came across mention of energies moving at different speeds and a horror assiciated with it, but with this thread moved here, it doesnt really seem appropriate anymore

----------


## Burns

> Was just re-reading the art of dreaming, and came across mention of energies moving at different speeds and a horror assiciated with it, but with this thread moved here, it doesnt really seem appropriate anymore[/b]



I&#39;d still like to hear what it was about if you don&#39;t mind.  :smiley:

----------


## italianmonkey

yep, i feared that thing a lot when i was little, then happened to me half-awake and i realized it was related with the mouth bones, like a wrong position of the mandibula or when it&#39;s blocked. 
when you have flu you can&#39;t breath through the nose, so you use the mouth and it stays open and dry...
i think this sort of dreams are a sort of alarm to warn you that your position is not good to breath, or something like that.

and i hate it.
just now that my dentist refused to fill a cavity "because it&#39;s too small to worry about near to christmast holidays" - and i still feel it - i&#39;m quite afraid i will have one of that horrible dreams maybe tonight...

not nice.

----------


## slimslowslider

Not sure if this is similar - but when I was young (6-9?) I had a recurring dream filled with great awe and wonder, which would have been fear had the images not been so beautiful: very simply it was of looking up at the night sky (sometimes with a crowd of people) at huge geometric shapes like triangles, squares and lozenges.  I couldnt tell if they were 3d or not.  They were illuminated somehow and I somehow knew that maybe they were sentient or at least made by something with intelligence, I also had a strong feeling that this was some kind of premonition.    BTW Very different from the geometric images associated with psychedelics I&#39;ve taken such as LSD, psilocybin et al..

Another recurring dream set involves being inside or possibly even _being_ a rectilinear shape.  I could see a corner which I was always moving slowly towards.   The whole scene was black and white and looked like it had been filmed in video with the gain set high (i.e. grainy) - I used to call it "salt and pepper".  Eventually I would pass through the corner, through a kind of mousehole, and wake up.  I often wondered if this kind of dream was perhaps a birth experience???  It seems to me that very early memories are still there but stored with an undeveloped/ undifferentiated perceptual framework?  My mother was given pethidine during labour - which is a psychedelic...

In terms of nausea, when I was young (6-16), from time to time, and usually associated with fever, I would awake to the most horrid feeling in my hands.  It was as if they were enlarged and made of soggy clay.  I remember trying to make it go away by putting my hands in hot then cold water...  The closest I&#39;ve come to finding a shared experience of this is in the Pink Floyd lyric "..when I was a child I had a fever - my hands felt just like two balloons..."

----------


## jcraig

WOW&#33; I got chills reading this post. I have never heard from anyone who had had these dreams as well. I used to have a similar dream as a child usually when sick with the flu or with a fever.

The sound I hear is an overwhelming silence that is deafining - Like a ringing. Sometimes there is simply blackness and the image of two solid, black, solid, sphere&#39;s juxtaposed in an overwhelming contrast (One very large, one very small). The material is metal-like, with an INFINITE mass. As if it&#39;s the most dense material known.

Almost always, these dreams seem to have some time-related theme, as if I (my life) was moving extremely slow, almost to no measurable degree, and that I would be doing this forever. That&#39;s a VERY scary feeling by the way.

Sometimes the bad one&#39;s show a white dot traveling back and forth though black space and when it reaches a certain point, or line, something bad will happen.

In the last few years, I have started to dream a similar dream once or twice but have been aware of it and had a peace about it and it usually subsides.

Another dream that used to accompany these (as a child) was as I was falling asleep, I would feel extremely small, very very very, small. But I was still in my room. And the room was very very very large. It almost felt like I was coming out of my body as well (Sorta like a Salvia-High). I have in the last few years had this feeling as I fall asleep from time to time, and I kinda like it now. I&#39;ve learned what it feels like at onset, and relaxed to allow it to happen.

Very wierd, very scary. Thanks for sharing.

----------


## Howie

> Wow - I&#39;ve never been able to put you&#39;re describing into words, but you just did&#33;  I know exactly what you are talking about. I used to have these quite frequently when I was younger, and especially when I was really sick with the flu or something. I wonder if there&#39;s a name for this... 
> [/b]




A fever.

----------


## Burns

> A fever.[/b]



No, not the pyrexia - I meant an actual name for that particular sensory hallucination with the slow-moving solids.

----------


## The Cusp

Awsome, it thrills me to no end to see this thread still going.  THanks for the input people.  I havent checked back on this in a while because i really didnt think this many people would respond.

slimslowslider, the first dreams you describe with the shapes in the sky doesnt really sound like my platonic solid dream.  ALthough I have also dreamt of somthing similar, silver flaming runes or glyphs floating across the sky.  

But the one with the rectilinear shape sounds right on topic.  Nice description.  I keep rereading it, hoping for some new insight.  ANd as for the nausea realting to your hands, that totally gave me the nagging feeling of something I can&#39;t remember.  I&#39;m pretty sure I&#39;ve experienced that as well.  

jcraig, thanks for another good description.  Wish I could come up with a better comment, but it&#39;s hard to make heads or tails of this topic, and I&#39;m the one who started it&#33;

The second half of your post about feeling very small or very big sounds like Alice in Wonderland.  Lay off those dang mushrooms&#33;  But seriously, that sounds completely familiar to me as well.  I had the sizing dreams as well as hand nausea dream, and I never realized it untill I read your posts.

italianmonkey, you post is interesting as well.  Any chance you remember what kind of position you jaw was in when you had those dreams?

----------


## DriftingLeaves

I&#39;m sorry cusp, but my dream is quite different.  I don&#39;t see shapes like you do.  I think we can relate with our feeling of getting stretched there.

As if our insides were being pulled out.

Any ideas on what the meaning is?

----------


## bro

I always had these too&#33; When I was younger, I had the most terrifying dreams. Very similar to what you desribed, between reality and dreams. My parents I could hear on the "outside" but as you described, I had horrific geometric shapes, I don&#39;t know why they derrified me so much. They actually resembled giant tylenol chewables (the pink ones). I remember clearly A blue background, and being trapped in this dimension where I could barely move. Knowing something was going to do something to me. It felt like these tylenol pills or shapes were just trying to utterly detroy me, and crush me (I physicall felt crushed) and traumatize when I woke up. Also, I had a hallucination of my parents fan when I had fevers also. I felt it coming closer and knew it was gonna cut me. These dreams traumatized me, but I haven&#39;t had them since.

I never knew others had such similar ones, its good to know

----------


## Burns

huh. It&#39;s weird how many people actually experience this&#33; Very interesting... luckily, I haven&#39;t had one of these dreams/hallucinations in a long time, but I can remember the sensation all too well.   ::|:

----------


## bro

> huh. It&#39;s weird how many people actually experience this&#33; Very interesting... luckily, I haven&#39;t had one of these dreams/hallucinations in a long time, but I can remember the sensation all too well.  
> [/b]



Yeah I think many people can, its too bad, I was always afraid I&#39;d have another.

----------


## bro

Does anyone know why this is common among people? Many people I&#39;ve spoken too think that they are unique for having them, but some of the desscripitons sound EXACTLY like some of my fever/platonic solids dreams, ...weird...any ideas, it seems odd it would be this common.

----------


## Brilliand

Edit: I was way off-base.  Oh well, leaving this for posterity.  Please don&#39;t think I&#39;m talking about the same thing.

Spirit realm pops into my mind.  Sorry, I don&#39;t actually recall having a dream like this, but I&#39;ve had many daydreams like this.  Sometimes that makes me think lucid dreams shouldn&#39;t matter to me... daydreams cover so much.  Anyhow, certain elements of those dreams mesh closely enough with my religion (Christian) that I end up tying the parts of those dreams to God, Satan, demons and angels (can&#39;t be sure which is which, though).  The infinite slowness is probably just what God experiences, except that it seems strange to a human and not to him.

I&#39;ll add one of these to my lucid To Do list.  Eventually I&#39;ll have to try to trigger one of these and delve into it... maybe I&#39;ll meet my maker and say hi.   ::wink::

----------


## pawstalker

wow. i had those feverdreams too when i was a child. Those descriptions are so recognizable. and that dry tongue thing italianmonkey talks about . i remember that i had these weird feelings of chewing on pieces of leather. 
 Allthough i dont recall any platonic solids, for me it was just some huge solid pillars with immense gravitational forces. and then they would swoop back and these tiny things would do there thing. and woosh the pillar again. crunching them. It would be set in some dark space . no specifics though. i do recall different themes , though. Sometimes it would just be chaotic speed and slow changes. 
When i was around 17 i used to smoke sigarettes out the window before sleeping. and one night after i finished my sigarette i tried to fall asleep, but then i had one of those dreams and i didnt even sleep yet. i was clearly awake. So to get rid of it, i tried reading, then watching television, listening music. i even smoked another sigarette. it was soo freaking me out. Guess it took like 10 minutes , then it just passed; cant really remember how it went away, when i think of it.   
For a long time i couldnt even think about those dreams , for they would just begin then. i could feel them slip into my mind when i thought of them. but i am passed that now, i wouldnt be able to read this thread otherwise. 
and reading this thread is really nice. thanks all.

----------


## The Cusp

That&#39;s weird Pawstalker.   That dream came back to me in my teens as well.  I&#39;m not sure if having it while awake would make it better or worse.

Your cigarettes reminded me of something i read once.  There are some tobacco plants that are so potent, they make you hallucinate.  Some African tribes use them to communicate with spirits.

Having that dream again has been on my lucid to do list for a long time, but I&#39;ve never got around to actually doing it.  One of these days...

Here&#39;s a picture some woman painted after having a platonic solids dream


I also just came cross an old play by Plato called "*The Timaeus*".   The following is from this site, http://www.anunnaki.org/productions/timaeus.php 

*Summary*:
_The young Timaeus, stricken by fever, discovers the platonic solids and elementals in a fantastical journey.

...We speculate, that like many of the visionaries of the renaissance world, Timaeus encountered his inspiration of the platonic solids from an encounter with the akkadian noumens of inspired delirium._

Sound familiar?  That play was written around 300 BC, so I&#39;m geussing people have been having these dreams for a long time.  There has got to be more information on this somewhere.


Actually, I hereby officially name these types of dreams THE TIMAEUS.

----------


## Burns

> Actually, I hereby officially name these types of dreams THE TIMAEUS.[/b]



Sounds good to me  :smiley:  Now I can actually call them something, hehe

----------


## Amidreaming?

> But can any of you guys confirm the Platonic Solids as the shapes?[/b]



I used to have a Recurring dream just like these accept there wern&#39;t any distinct shapes. it actually involved old people

----------


## Imp

I was amazed reading the description for these dreams - I had always wondered how to explain them.
I only remember having actual shapes in one dream, there was a rectangular wooden block that just slowly got larger. 
But the feeling of slowness and sickness were the same for me - a kind of thumping and humming that just got louder and louder, and larger and slower. With the feeling that I couldn&#39;t escape.

----------


## The Cusp

Welcome aboard&#33;  Way more people than I thought have dreams like this.  

Imp, interesting that you wrote that block kept getting larger.  I just read a post that sounds like one of these dreams in the general dream discussion area.  THey mentioned a sphere that kept expanding.  I can&#39;t quite remember from my own dreams, but that expanding somehow feels right.  

http://www.dreamviews.com/forum/inde...howtopic=46368

----------


## The Cusp

And another possible link to this topic
http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=32290

About strange dreams induced by diabetese. I know it runs in my family, but I've almost always been in half decent shape, so I dont worry about it.  But when I was a kid binging on sugar?  Which is when I had the majority of these dreams, as a kid.  And I did eat a lot of those gummy bears, swedish berries and fish... mmm... candy

----------


## The Cusp

Assuming I'm on the right track with the platonic solids, I have a theory on how the game Dungeons and Dragons got such an evil reputation.  It's all because of the dice.  Which contain all of the platonic solids.

I remember the first time I saw [email protected] dice, how the almost felt magical.  They reminded me of something I couldn't quite put my finger on at the time.

It appears these dreams are fairly common, and I'd be willing to bet most people have had these dreams as children.  The majority just don't remember, and even if you do it's hard to make sense of.

My theory is those dice rolling around awoke some unsettling memories in some people, and they branded the game evil as a result.

----------


## Spamtek

I've had a few of something like what you've described, though they were never as profound as you described.  Either on this forum or ld4all, someone else mentioned that sort of neverending slowness and referred to it as *the Grinds*, but that's just because his experience with it was of grinding a skateboard on a rail allllll niiiiiight looooooong.  For me they're typically overwhelming and stressful and I feel trapped in them... but it not scary or epiphanic, really.

Interestingly, my most memorable of these sorts of fever dreams involved a massive pyramid under a dark sky... but it wasn't pure, it also had legos and (slowmotion) swashbuckling and quicksand and all sorts of typical dream bizarreness.  I can't say I've had these kinds outside of being sick, although I've certainly had momentously profound dreams in general.  They just didn't involve that wicked slowness of the fever dream.

edit: I just remembered, I once had a horrible, horrible dream involving mathematics and algebra.  I don't remember anything _about_ the dream or how long it was or felt, but when I woke up I swear I was thinking in numbers.  For 10-15 minutes I was terrified of going outside of my room because the variables involved would _equal_ something, like in an equation, although I don't know what the something in question might have been.  It wore off, but man... creepy.

----------


## The Cusp

The Grinds.  I like the sound of that, a good term.

This thread has gone on long enough without getting into the nitty gritty of things.  I've spent most of my adult life trying to find out more about this and I have squat to show for it.

The platonic solids are tricky things in themselves, showing up everywhere.  The Jewish Star of David is a 2d representation of a Tetrahedron.  The Christian cross is a flattened cube.  Most pyramids are Octahedrons.  The Pentagram is a Dodecahedron.  Crystals form naturally in the form of the platonic solids, as do molecules. They are EVERYWHERE.  Maybe they are everything.

There is absolutely no good reason I should dream of the platonic solids as a very young child, or even understand what they were.  But yet there they were in my dreams.  An in lots of other people's dreams as well.

There has got to be some fundamental secret locked away in these shapes.  There are a lot of occultish writings concerning the platonic solids, some of questionable value, but most are understandably complicated.  The dream alone is difficult enough comprehend.  

Anyways, I don't have anything definitive on this subject yet, but it has led to many an interesting side topic.  Many conflicting, I'm just waiting for something to click in my head.  Some new piece of information that will shed some new light on the whole thing and put it into a new context.  I can't help feeling I'm getting close.

This thread has been a tremendous help, and I'd like to thank everyone  who posted.

----------


## blade5x

Curious as to what causes this.

I remember last year when I had a "one day" fever that hit me hard... I woke up at about 3AM, and even though I knew I was awake, I was sort of drifting away with my eyes open slipping away into something... and it felt like I had to reach with my hands and grab onto something... the feeling of insanity - I was ready to jump out of bed and wake up my roommate. But I didn't, because I managed to really ground myself in this reality and calm myself down. I forced HI imagery because if I didn't, I felt I was drifting away into this slowness, this madness.

So... yeah...

----------


## cece23

While my fever dreams seem completely different to what everyone else has, the feelings of slowness and deafening silence somehow feel familiar to me.  What I remember is like a string with things (shapes like cotton reels) going round and round it.  At the same time there is like a continuously dripping tap (faucet), just going drip drip drip all the time, never ceasing, almost hypnotic.  Also the feeling of eyes staring at me.  I go to do things and these eyes are just looking at me, things do seem a little in slow motion, but those eyes...  I think the sensation though is the worst part of the dream.

----------


## juroara

> edit: I just remembered, I once had a horrible, horrible dream involving mathematics and algebra.  I don't remember anything _about_ the dream or how long it was or felt, but when I woke up I swear I was thinking in numbers.  For 10-15 minutes I was terrified of going outside of my room because the variables involved would _equal_ something, like in an equation, although I don't know what the something in question might have been.  It wore off, but man... creepy.



im not sure Ive met the platonic solids, or even know what that is o_O *in my mind a platonic can not be..solid??*

but I have had pain and illness induced hallucinations. they keep me up at night and prevent me from actually falling into a dream. sometimes its visual, one time it was the color green sweeping from my feet and stopping at my stomach, of which my stomach hurt terrible after the color green settled in. it was strange because I had the hallucination before I was in ill

but other times my mind races with the most bizarre and illogical thoughts - such as thinking in math. when I snapped out of it, what I was thinking was so abstract I could barely reason with it when I woke up.

----------


## sluggo

that's weird, I don't remember ever having a dream like this but when I tripped out on Salvia I had an experience that sounds pretty similar. I entered this horrific flat world where I realized my whole life had just been a pleasant dream and now I was back in the real world of being nothing more than an inanimate object in an infinite universe of objects that only exist to twist and pull and shape the fabric of the universe. it was honestly the scariest experience i've ever had in my life.

----------


## italianmonkey

> such as thinking in math. when I snapped out of it, what I was thinking was so abstract I could barely reason with it when I woke up.



last night i felt asleep feeling as i was a logic rule

i mean, i felt like i was "shaped" like the rules written on my notebook
... and obviously i also thought like i was!
so stupid ::D:

----------


## Burned up

Now I think of it the last nightmare I had (few weeks ago) had geometrical qualities.  I saw 4 faces shining on a square surface which was itself part of a large black cube (like a cushion bean bag thing).  I had to touch the cube for reasons I can't work out and when I did this cold aching pain entered my arm and cold fear engulfed my body.

Bu

----------


## Grexxis

> Assuming I'm on the right track with the platonic solids, I have a theory on how the game Dungeons and Dragons got such an evil reputation.  It's all because of the dice.  Which contain all of the platonic solids.
> 
> I remember the first time I saw [email protected] dice, how the almost felt magical.  They reminded me of something I couldn't quite put my finger on at the time.
> 
> It appears these dreams are fairly common, and I'd be willing to bet most people have had these dreams as children.  The majority just don't remember, and even if you do it's hard to make sense of.
> 
> My theory is those dice rolling around awoke some unsettling memories in some people, and they branded the game evil as a result.



...Damn, gotta give you props for that one. Not many people can make a connection like that.

I've had dreams with the exact same feelings and overall overwhelming horror. Though, only a few involved the platonic solids. I do however remember several voids and very, very evil/demented dreams accompanied with the same feeling. Most of these dreams usually show me strange things about myself or the world, or something else entirely. These are not normal dreams for me by any means. Even if the platonic solids are not present, the dream seems to take on a "distant" quality. The best way I can describe it is a alien reality surrounded by a infinite void (though this "alien reality" always gives me Deja Vu). Instead of the infinite vastness of my normal dreams. In these dreams something always seems wrong, of extreme importance, or a impending sense of "happening"(?). The horror always accompanies this strange, self created "alien reality", and never, ever my normal dreams (which is how I distinguish the two).

Ex. I once came accross a mirror in a void that seemed to reflect my personality, or 'true self'. It was like looking at who I am as a whole (very difficult to describe), I was somehow able to see my personality and the nature of who I am. It was distressing to see myself inhuman, yet more at ease. Upon awakening I nearly vomitted... I don't really know how to put the emotional effect of this dream into words. But after some of these dreams it feels like part of me is missing, almost like I was who I was suppose to be in the dream, and who I am in reality is a hollow disguise of my true self.

I think i've only experienced The Grinds in the Timaeus dreams. Though that unmistakeable feeling that you've all described isn't bound to those dreams for me... I think it's time to stop ignoring my brain, I have been for far to long... if any of you can make sense of that...

----------


## The Cusp

> The horror always accompanies this strange, self created "alien reality", and never, ever my normal dreams (which is how I distinguish the two).



I know what you mean by is being "alien"  Not little green men, but just nothing there that you can relate to.  The familiar dimensions of space and time are... not there?  It's very disturbing.

----------


## The Cusp

> ...Damn, gotta give you props for that one. Not many people can make a connection like that.



Well if you like that one, you're gonna love this...

Anyone remember the Hellraiser movies.  Unleashing hell from a cube, a very chistian concept.  And of course if you flatten a cube you get a cross!  Gotta wonder where the concept for that movie came from.



Actually, I'm turning up a bunch of stuff on boxes like those.  

_"__It is                  said that LeMarchand created close to 300 of his puzzle boxes                  before his disappearance in 1811. Among his works, the "Lament                  Configuration" being the most widely recognized by scholars of                  the occult.__                  His own disappearance steeped in mystery, a blood coated room                  and a single lament box, in the last place he was known to                  reside. A fitting end to the man whose work brought the                  disappearance of hundreds? Or the rebirth of evil into a                  completely different realm?"_
http://www.toymakerstudio.com/ancient.htm

Based on a true story?  No, it's from a clive barker novel.  I should have known that.  Cool boxes anyways.

----------


## Abra

What an interesting phenomenon. I am reading this thread with the objective eyes of an outsider. I have never had dreams like this. The closest I can come would be the opposite of what you describe: a shape spinning _fast_, and shrinking. This occured frequently during the years before puberty. I doubt it's related, because there was never accompanying terror or fever, but at times there was dizziness and annoyance.

But it does interest me. I wonder why they occur. Why geometric shapes? Why fear and fever? We have many acceptable theories on the psychological and physiological purposes of dreams, but this baffles me.

----------


## The Cusp

> Why geometric shapes?



Since you've never had dreams like that yourself, the pictures on this site are the closest thing I could find to what I was seeing visually.
http://193.49.43.3/dif/3D-crystals/index.html

It's a site that shows the 3D Atomic Structures of inorganic materials.  The similarities there may offer a clue.  But for a no nonsense scientific site, absolutely everything about those picture screams sacred geometry.  You could replace all the scientific text easily with an intro to sacred geometry without messing up the layout of the pages.





> Why fear and fever?



It could be simple fear of the unknown.  But I've read several accounts of people interacting with what they call energies at a different frequency, that feels alien, sickening, and terrifying.  

Alexander the Great died of fever...  I can't help but wonder what he saw as he died.

----------


## ninja9578

Cusp, you seem like the kinda guy that's read Flatland by Edwin Abbott Abbott.  Maybe there is a 4D being trying to show you the truth  :tongue2:

----------


## The Cusp

I haven't read it, but I've been meaning to.  I was reading some scientific texts were they were using the Flatland as an example of something.  Definitely sounds like something I'd like.

----------


## ninja9578

Oh, you should read it.  Because it's so old the copyright has worn out and you can download it free from Google Books.  I read it about a week ago, now visiting it is one of my top lucid priorities.

----------


## The Cusp

I was researching this subject again tonight.  I came across some mathematician named Ramanujan who would get his formulas from dreams.
I need to take a deeper look into that.

But continuing that line of research, I came across some guy who claims to have been shown how tesseracts (Hypercubes) work in dreams.  He then posted a link to a clip from the *Flatlands movie.* 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hUu6zrdlUxI

Stinking synchronicity.

Also an animation of some Dr. Quantum guy in the flatlands.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BWyTxCsIXE4

Definitely going to read that book this week.

----------


## The Cusp

I think I may have finally found something that explains why children would dream of the platonic solids.

I'm not going to attempt to explain or paraphrase it just yet, as it's a very difficult read (maybe it's just the beer I'm drinking), but it does seem to offer an explanation of why this might occur.

http://www.rwgrayprojects.com/synerg...0.html#100.010

It's from the book Synergetics: Explorations in the geometry of thinking.

I'm going to need some time to digest that.

----------


## winstea21

Bring this topic back to the top since I just recently posted a topic in which The Cusp referred me to here.

btw, thanks! Glad to see there are others have the same experiences as I do.

Anyway, here is the quote from my post:

"For me, this only happens when I am sick with a high fever. Its probably happened 4-5 times in which I've recalled.

I go to sleep and then I wake up. I wake up to this horrible feeling that I have to finish a TASK that I know is IMPOSSIBLE... but yet, I have no idea what the task is. I just have the feeling in my body that I have to do something... (i dont know what) but something that is VERY VERY VERY IMPOSSIBLE.

I know it sounds crazy, but thats the best way I can explain it. It usually last for about 5 minutes, but if I'm really sick it can last for a lot longer.. say, 15 mins. 

Sometimes when this happens I see weird shapes. I can't remember is I'm seeing it while sleeping or right after I wake up. Usually its simple square shapes or something of that nature. 

Does anybody know what this is?!"


Basically I want to know now if any of you guys have a sense of a task you need to complete? You dont know the task is, but you know it is utterly impossible. Can anybody relate?

----------


## Placebo

I haven't read this entire thread, but I've had dreams like that as a kid too, also when I had a fever.
Mine involved feelings of something huge in something tiny... like an elephant squeezed onto a pinhead.

Disturbing as hell. Literally.

----------


## The Cusp

> I haven't read this entire thread, but I've had dreams like that as a kid too, also when I had a fever.
> Mine involved feelings of something huge in something tiny... like an elephant squeezed onto a pinhead.
> 
> Disturbing as hell. Literally.



Very good description.  I know exactly what you mean. :wink2:

----------


## NoPlease

wow.  i thought i was so weird when i was little.  i had three reocurring dreams that haunt me to this day.  one i used to have before a bad storm.  like a blizzard, hurricane, tornado warning. you name it.  i'd have this crazyyyyyyy and i mean CRAZY dream the night before.  when i finally put two and two together, i stopped having the dream o.o

----------


## Kiza

> I go to sleep and then I wake up. I wake up to this horrible feeling that I have to finish a TASK that I know is IMPOSSIBLE... but yet, I have no idea what the task is. I just have the feeling in my body that I have to do something... (i dont know what) but something that is VERY VERY VERY IMPOSSIBLE.



That's pretty close to what I used to experience when I was younger. I had to do something but I couldn't and I always screwed it up and at the end of the dream the world ended and there was this feeling of panic, fear and terror all rolled up into a huge terrifying ball. I'm not sure if this is a recurring platonic solids dream but it was horrible when I was young. I don't have it now though.

----------


## Placebo

Sounds similar to my huge elephant on a pinhead analogy, but less abstract.
There seems to be a common denominator to it  :smiley:

----------


## Sara

> I haven't read this entire thread, but I've had dreams like that as a kid too, also when I had a fever.
> Mine involved feelings of something huge in something tiny... like an elephant squeezed onto a pinhead.
> 
> Disturbing as hell. Literally.



 ::shock::  That's exactly what my fever dreams were like!  ::shock:: 

Also images like a very thin wire attached to a very thick cable.

----------


## winstea21

> That's pretty close to what I used to experience when I was younger. I had to do something but I couldn't and I always screwed it up and at the end of the dream the world ended and there was this feeling of panic, fear and terror all rolled up into a huge terrifying ball. I'm not sure if this is a recurring platonic solids dream but it was horrible when I was young. I don't have it now though.



I'm 20 now, and if i had to guess I had the dream all of about 4 times. I just recently had one after I got some teeth pulled out and got really sick afterwards. 

When it happens, I go around looking for help because I'm so scared. When I was younger I would walk up to my parent's room.. JUST ABOUT TO KNOCK, to tell them i'm freaking out but then i come back in to reality and go back to bed.

----------


## The Cusp

Bump!!!!!

Hate me for bumping if you will, but this is still the biggest non general topic in this section, and my interest in the subject hasn't waned in the least.  

I always love to hear from anyone who has experienced something similar.

----------


## Cryptic

> Time to make an official intro for this thread, as it didn't start off coherently after the split.  I've named this type of dream the *Timaes*, after a play written by Plato
> 
> _"The young Timaeus, stricken by fever, discovers the platonic solids and elementals in a fantastical journey."_
> **SPLIT THREAD***
> I've had several dreams that I can't describe, they are just too "alien".
> 
> Dreams where I'm aware of energy, moving, interacting with it or manipulating it.  There is no up or down, no distance, yet it's still a coherent frame of existance.  I think these ones stem from learning to remember dreams, and being able to latch on to that lingering feeling a dream leaves when you wake up, and follow it back to rember.
> 
> And other ones, i can't even begin to describe, there were shapes, I'm pretty sure they were the platonic solids.  There was either a deafening vibrational noise or a thundering silence, and a feeling of movement, but so agonizingly slow.  The slowness was awful, felt like your soul being ripped out.



Hmmm...strangely enough I don't remember if I've ever had any dreams like this...

Although, I remember, one day, it was very cold outside, and I dreamt I was a Jedi, in real-life I love StarWars, but this dream was a nightmare, I remember Kenobi in the dream a lot, I was in the Death Star a lot, and there was this insect sound throughout the dream, it was terrifying. I remember waking up a lot throughout the dream but as much as I wanted to I could not get out of bed. In the morning I woke up and it turned out that there was a flying insect hovering around my bed. Every StarWars dream I've had, before then and after then, has always been somewhat of a nightmare.

Wait...I think I did! I am beginning to remember having these dreams when I was younger...If anyone has beaten Perfect Dark it's _sort of_ like the intro-screensaver. Mostly abstract, but darker colors, mostly triangular shapes travelling through space...

----------


## seeker28

I had something very similar when I was a child and then again as a teen.  Sometimes they happened when I was awake.

For me it felt like a giant spinning cylinder that got closer and closer.  It felt as if it was ripping out my soul.  Like I was slowly going insane.  Absolutely terrifying.  Even now, years later I get chills thinking about it.

----------


## uTklw

When I have a fever I get something similar except without the shapes.

I feel this horrible sense of everything being agonizingly slow. I feel like I am in an uncomfortable position but I can't fix it. I feel disembodied and as if I have been folded and twisted.

----------


## Thedirtymac

I had something like this recently, I'm talking two weeks ago... It was the weirdest thing ever, I've experienced many pyschoactives, but it wasn't quite that, I'll explain better. I was very sick, I had a fever, and overall felt like crap, I just thought I wasn't getting enough oxygen, and it was dumb of me to be working anyway. Okay, anyway, I was walking down the hall at work, it came on me suddenly and I felt as if I was going to faint. I felt half awake and half asleep. I felt as if the walls were closing in on me in every direction. Every movement I made was a horribly slow echo. In my sight of vision the walls, ceiling and floor all closed in in a perfect square squeezing out everything in my sight, I leaned against the wall and everything went grey and I had the horrible echo of some sort of something in my head and whole body. I don't know how to explain it, i can recall it quite well though. I didn't really think of it then but it did have some shapes related to it, but not visually, not something that I could define, or see... it was more almost like the vibrations echoing off of my surroundings, and thoughts giving them shape. That's a really odd and vague description, but it's the best I got.

----------


## HazelEyedAthena

Strange... I've had an expirence similar to these but different.  I was being operated on and they had to hook me up to laughing gas, except there is nothing funny about that stuff cause I definitely wasn't laughing.  I didn't see any shapes persay, but I was feeling like I was stuck in an hour glass, and the sand was taking me down with it... I was spiraling and I could hear sounds like tinkling shards of glass falling against each other.  I woke up three hours later than they expected and I felt as if I was gonna wake up from a dream any second and find my self buried up to my waist in sand.  I could attribute this to the laughing gas and I think I might, but I still felt like I was being hunted by something and that the damn surgeons were in on it... lol! :smiley:   But now that i think on it ,it is kinda funny yet scarier than hell at the same time.

----------


## Spence_G

> -Leave you terrified upon waking, and it still gives you goosebumps to this day just to think about it. Wake with cold sweats, much like a fever.
> 
> -There is a feeling of awfull SLOWNESS, which is just horrifing. Feels like you soul being ripped out, or just sheer insanity.







> There was either a deafening vibrational noise or a thundering silence, and a feeling of movement, but so agonizingly slow.  The slowness was awful, felt like your soul being ripped out.



Wow... I didn't know that other people have experienced this kind of thing. In my childhood I had an _absolutely terrifying_ recurring nightmare where I found myself walking towards my bathroom mirror in near darkness (I had a very dim night-light next to my sink). No platonic solids, though.  :wink2: 

Anyway, in these nightmares (which were exceptionally vivid) I was always creeping toward the mirror at an extremely slow pace... it would take something like ten minutes or longer for me to reach the counter from only a few feet away... and the whole time all I could hear was the blood pumping in my ears and a... well, a horrible, _evil_ ringing sound that pierced me to the soul. It felt like there was an invisible force constricting me and compelling me to move forward. These nightmares always ended with me standing only inches away from the dark bathroom mirror, staring at my dim reflection in absolutely _paralyzing_ horror. I could never take my eyes off of it.

And another thing: these nightmares were _physically painful_. Every time I had one it felt like I had no air in my lungs, and yet I was unable to inhale. It was like getting the wind knocked out of me and never recovering. I felt like my life was slowly draining away. _I felt like I was dying_. It's one of the most horrible and sickening feelings that I have ever experienced.

Fortunately, this recurring nightmare only happened around five times, but it still baffles me that they didn't cause me some kind of emotional trauma. I mean seriously, these nightmares are, to this day, the scariest, most disturbing things that I have ever experienced. _EVER_.

They all happened around ten years ago, but I remember them so well because they were the last nightmares I ever had! Woohoo!  ::banana::   :boogie: 

Oh, and I think I might have been sick at the time...

----------


## 22fcms

The only dreams I've ever had with shapes like this happened in one night.  It was like 9000 hour long dream.  I was disembodied and just existing in this world of shifting and morphing cube/3D (platonic I suppose) rectangles.  It was really unpleasent and hurt my brain to look at so I woke myself up.  As soon as I closed my (literally, that instant) the vision of horror continued, except now I felt as if I was shifting/morphing with them.  

My existence was on one of these objects which kept rising and falling give me a sense of falling and shooting up while I was completely disoriented already.  I kept waking myself up to get it to stop but every time I closed my eyes it was waiting for me.  Now and then the shapes would stop what they were doing, but they'd start up worse then before moments later.  

These weren't accompanied by any kind of sickness or fever.  The only fever dreams I've had were quite lucid, they were just complete nonsense.  The dream would be like a normal dream, with things happening, except they made less sense than normal, but then it would basically start over (except for the one that featured my dad's priest from wow and what was supposed to be battlefield 2142, that one was just really long).  I would wake up, look at something, and as soon as I closed my eyes, whatever I had looked at would be incorporated into the dream.  

Oh oh, now that I remember, one of the later dreams I had involved ribbons (they were my fingers, only gone mad and turned into...well ribbons) and they kept making physically impossible motions and the like, and they eventually turned into a shape that I can't even begin to describe.  Then it would start over.  I hate fever dreams.

----------


## JustSoSick

I`m so surprised so many has had these dreams also!
When I was about 9-11 I had a serious fever and i dreamt I was at a chess board sort of. I remember seeing the pieces on the board was so increadibly HUGE and moving at a terribly slow speed and it was just too huge to be moving that slow. It was just terrible, and I couldn`t get away from the objects because they were so HUGE. Also it was this terrifying experience of seeing something that huge moving, it was almost impossible to grasp. For people who haven`t had this experience; pricture if you could be able to see the entire universe (the whole known universe) into an object. Moving towards you. It`s terrifying.

----------


## The Cusp

> I`m so surprised so many has had these dreams also!
> When I was about 9-11 I had a serious fever and i dreamt I was at a chess board sort of. I remember seeing the pieces on the board was so increadibly HUGE and moving at a terribly slow speed and it was just too huge to be moving that slow. It was just terrible, and I couldn`t get away from the objects because they were so HUGE. Also it was this terrifying experience of seeing something that huge moving, it was almost impossible to grasp. For people who haven`t had this experience; pricture if you could be able to see the entire universe (the whole known universe) into an object. Moving towards you. It`s terrifying.



I like that description!

----------


## Placebo

Interesting how we have such similar sensations in these fever dreams... the descriptions are so similar, they can't be coincidence IMO

----------


## Tobasco

Wow. Just discovered this topic.

I actually didn't remember having any such dreams, until about halfway down the first page. Then I started getting these creepy flashbacks. The freaking SLOWNESS came back to me first. Then the round object. I don't remember platonic solids, but there was something round. A wheel, sphere, circle, something. I think it was on a background of graph paper. It was enormous. Absolutely huge. And it was moving so slow, with deafeningly loud complete silence in the background. It made me feel like puking my guts out forever without stopping. It felt like it signified eternity because of its slowness. If I push, I can bring back little flashbacks of the slowness at will, but I don't like to because with it come flashbacks of the horror I felt during the dream. I'm pretty glad I managed to repress this one.

Also, the feeling of contrast that someone else mentioned. Like there was something that was infinitely big. As in, it was everything. Literally infinite. But then something that was the opposite. Infinitely small. Nothing, yet still there. Same feeling of horror.

The feeling of being tiny inside the room is something I can cause at will. I close my eyes and focus on the exact center of the blackness I see. It's kind of like shifting into a state of mind. Eventually, even when my eyes are closed, it just feels like every wall, corner, object in the room is so far away because the room is gargantuan, and I feel tiny. The feeling and experience used to really bother me, especially at night, but I learned to control it, turn it on and off at will. Needless to say, I keep it off.

Somebody mentioned this:
...it was the color green sweeping from my feet and stopping at my stomach, of which my stomach hurt terrible after the color green settled in...

This reminded me of a bad experience I had when I was very young. I could swear I was awake before it happened, and I know I was awake after it happened. I just saw a black silhouette of myself walking down the stairs in my house to the basement. The color green started at my feet and traveled up to my stomach, then sunk into it and disappeared, just as whoever said that described. At that point I felt a sickening fear and terror. Then I sort of "woke up" from the whole thing, still scared.

----------


## The Cusp

I really should take some picture of the monster goosebumps I get from reading your guys description of those dreams.

----------


## oniman7

I probably shouldn't have read this right before bed. Maybe I will have something interesting to write about afterwards though... hope I don't get one of these.

Well, though it was nearly a month ago, I remember the night I had after reading this. While nothing weird happened IN sleep, I kept seeing the..... the shape made up of 8 triangles? I know it was all in my head, but everywhere I looked, I would see one big one, or a couple small ones. This thread seems to have died.

----------


## InsaneReality12

I just had one of these last night...To me it was like a loss of reality, i didnt know if i was awake, or asleep, and felt like i was just floating. But images of certain places kept popping into my head , like i was floating around that area...I cant relate to the shapes and images, but i found it creepy enough to google it.

----------


## Hagelslagius

I just read the whole tread, since the start in 2006.. Cool that it's still going  :smiley: 

It amazes me everything what you are describing. A dream that in no way makes sence, opposite a "normal" dream, where you can relate to something in the subconsciousness (or at least often to some kind of experience). This makes it even more exiting and interesting!  :smiley: 

I think i had the same experience as witch you are describing. When i was about 8 i occationally had these dreams. Especially when i was sick from fever, but as well in a stressed period of my childhood, though i don't know if that in some way is related to it. But i've been open for the possibility, since it dissapeared when things settled. The dream came almost every second day for a while, and i knew when it would come, before i fell asleep. This when everything in the room seemed so distant, and small, far away.. And when i fell asleep there was this image, that didn't make any sence whatsoever, with colours, shapes.. moving fast and slow, mixing in different ways.. that was really horrifying. And when i woke up, i was still totally "out", and afraid, again with this sense of thing beeing small and distant, before i returned to reality.

I was searching the internet for this thingy but couldn't find much about it. It's so interesting i think!, and so good that you are making so much research Cusp  :smiley:  It would be so cool to find out more about this.. Though it's probably just our complex brain that's kidding with us..

----------


## oniman7

I was reading The Hitchiker's Guide to the Galaxy series, and I noticed something similar to this. They have a torture device called the total perspective machine (or something like that). It basically shows you a picture of yourself, and then zooms out until you can see the entire universe, and then shows you as a single dot. The human mind apparently cannot comprehend this much space, so (in the book) it causes permanent damage to most people.

----------


## Katla

I used to have similar dreams as a kid. 

I remember being infront of an enormous, spherical object.
It was tremendously huge, perhaps infinite.
This object moved towards me extremely slow.
Their was extreme gravity pulling me towards the object, but I never reached it. 

And at the same time this extreme gravity was compressing me into something tiny. Something infinitely tiny!
I remember the object as being the definition of the word "perfect".

Have you ever seen that Green material called Oasis in the bottom of some flowerpots?
When you press it your finger sinks down into the material a bit, along with a cracking noise.The feeling of pressing that green material was constant through thewhole dream.

*http://lh6.ggpht.com/TShirleyTan/SI3...JPG?imgmax=512*


Here is a picture i made.
This is what it looked like. I am the tiny black dot.
http://upload.snelhest.org/images/090731Untitled-32.jpg

----------


## TempletonEsquire

I've also had a terrifying experience that was abstract, but instead of platonic solids I was shown a fractal zoom of everything.  It started in a room, that was plain enough, and then I was picked up and floated away through the ceiling to see a series of rooms, which became a series of a series of rooms, which became a block of a series of rooms, and it just kept zooming from there.  I eventually chickened out when the complexity became unthinkable and woke myself up.

----------


## kittycat

i have just joined because of reading these posts.  I had these dreams when i was younger - last time was when i was 18.  The descriptions I've read here are freakily familiar - i used to be in this black void where i had no sense of who i was but knew somehow that there was some great big thing that needed to be done but it was like counting infinity or something - i would see (i think...more like sense, or be aware of) a long long fence that i had to count all the posts in, or some other impossibly large or intangible thing.  The most frightening thing was waking up i would feel like i wasnt entirely back in my body and i would have to get my mum to talk to me back into reality.  It was so so so scary and sometimes if i made myself concentrate on something small, like a coin, i could bring on that feeling/out of reality sensation at will.  I dont have it any more but have always wanted to know what it was.  I have been told that it is something to do with 'going into the Void' but never found anything out about this.  But so reassuring to read all these posts, thanks x

----------


## dreamnoob

wow. this thread is old, and i guess i have something to contribute to the thread aswell altho im not sure if its entirely the same as what has been described here,
maybe about last year, i had a bad flu, and i was feeling sick, and i was laying in my bed in my room with all the curtains and everything closed, almost complete darkness, and i was trying to sleep, but the room felt like it was increasing by degrees every 30 seconds, and as i closed my eyes i say a kind of wheel hoop like shape , except, it was jagged and brightly colored almost like a ring, but i dont remember any sound, but the feeling was there, like my upper abdomen being bloated, and i opened my eyes to make it stop, and it did, but as soon as i closed them it started again, not to mention the head ache., i also remember being restless, i dont think this is very similar to what other people are explaining but ithought i'd add it anyway

----------


## IrisRavenstar

```
http://www.mandalaproject.org/What/Index.html
```


Check the above site, or do a google search on "mandala", and see if that is what your geometric shapes are.  They are common to many religions.

As for the sound, the Bible terms it the sound of "many waters." 

It is the God/dess, Holy Spirit, Great Spirit who touches us with Hir Presence.

I never consider these dreams as nightmares, they don't scare me.  But I imagine if one felt out of step with the Divine, they might!

You might also want to research a Kundalini opening.  Or the Baptism in the Holy Spirit.

I get a beautiful mandala that comes whenever I do self-Reiki, which I combine with meditation, which looks like a sunflower with a purple center and golden petals, but it's pulsating energy and light, not still, and it comes about a half hour into a Reiki session.  Sometimes, when I'm exhausted and fall into bed, too tired to lay on my back (I sleep on my stomach) and to move my hands to different positions for Reiki, the pattern comes anyway, and I know that I'm being sent Reiki from someone else.  It's always very healing, and I just relax off into sleep.

Other times, I've seen multi-leveled ones even.  One night I saw one that was like looking at multiple levels of bright red and orange fires burning between sheets of glass, that went down, down, down, so deep.  A night or two later was one of multiple levels of moving water, with patterns like silk brocade, all this silky swirling blue that went down, down, down, so deep.  Fire and water together symbolically beget life.  They were beautiful and are cherished.

Another time, I don't know what was going on with me, but I felt myself at the center of a square that was pulsing inward with multicolored light, and I heard and saw the word "Restrict."  The voice that spoke the word was like many waters.  I think I had at the time been trying to learn too many new things at once, and was exhausted, and this pattern somehow got me to be still and focus and just process without taking in anything new for awhile.  It was my intake of new information that needed to be restricted for awhile.

These are healing dreams, dreams of connection with the Divine Spirit.  Don't be afraid!  It's part of awakening.

----------


## CeDeR

I get the same feeling when i dream and have a high fever.It feels like i ve being dreaming/hallucinating forever... I get a feeling similar like tinitus in my ears, and i can see faint geometric shapes made of whitish yellowish light.Its too hard to fight against this and i just endure it.After what it seems an eternity i wake up and feeling very disoriented check my face in the mirror and my pupils are dilated.

----------


## moonshine

> slimslowslider, the first dreams you describe with the shapes in the sky doesnt really sound like my platonic solid dream.  ALthough I have also dreamt of somthing similar, silver flaming runes or glyphs floating across the sky.



Theres no reason to expect such experiences to be identical.
Similar, but not identical.

----------


## The Cusp

> Theres no reason to expect such experiences to be identical.
> Similar, but not identical.



There are reasons to expect them to be similar?  And what might those be?  Cuz I can't come up with anything.

----------


## Baron Samedi

I have never experienced geometric shapes in dreams.  The most abstract experience I had was when I met Morpheus in a dream, and at one point I was in vast white nothingness.  There was white, but no floor, ceiling, fog, objects, or anything.  I did not even have a dream body.  It scared me for a second, but I was lucid.  I still had to zoom out to third person to see what I looked like. All I could see of myself was my soul, a very faint flame.

I have had fever dreams where I lost *all* propioception (sense of of physical self).  When this happens, the line between waking and dreaming becomes blurred.  I would feel as big as a city block, then as tiny as a mouse.  It was bewildering.  There were also bright colors in the darkness.  I would often feel like my body was part of the setting I was dreaming.  I would feel like my body was the buildings I was dreaming about.

I used to have slow nightmares, also.  This is how they happened.  

1) As a child, I would have nightmares, become lucid, but I did not know I could change the dream, and sometimes it would take a long time for me to wake up.  

2) If I forced myself to wake up as quickly as I could, I would often be in sleep paralysis.  I thought sleep paralysis was extreme tiredness.  I would also experience "the dark presence in the room" which I interpeted to be demons.

3) This gave me a fear of sleep paralysis.

4) Because I would so often try and force myself awake from a nightmare, I would experience false awakenings.  Sometimes, I didn't even know these were dreams until months or years later.

5) After the false awakening I would experience in my dream, "extreme tiredness", and an evil presence in the room.  My extreme tiredness would be me being barely able to stay awake, and sleepiness washing over my body.  I would be terrified of going back to sleep (though I was in a dream, and was at the opposite end of the lucid spectrum, totally convinced it was reality), and I would cry out for help or feel weak or whatever, and then I would fall asleep (in my dream.)  I could only move super-slow, like wading through molasses.

Dreaming of abstract fascinates me, though, since I have never experienced anything quite like it.

----------


## Ablat1on

Sorry, didn't read the entire topic so I don't know if it was already said.

Joe Rogan described his experience on DMT as pulsating geometric patterns. It is quite amazing how you could smoke DMT and experience something similar that would happen with a high fever.

----------


## moonshine

> There are reasons to expect them to be similar?  And what might those be?  Cuz I can't come up with anything.



Psychologically and physiologically we all have an awful lot in common.

Given a similar set of circumstances you might expect to see similar reactions. 

No need for supernatural explanations.

----------


## moiguerrero

"I realized my whole life had just been a pleasant dream and now I was back in the real world..."

"Most of these dreams usually show me strange things about myself or the world, or something else entirely. An alien reality (though this "alien reality" always gives me Deja Vu)..."

"almost like I was who I was suppose to be in the dream, and who I am in reality is a hollow disguise of my true self."

"nothing there that you can relate to." (and yet the deja vu feeling)

"It could be simple fear of the unknown. But I've read several accounts of people interacting with what they call energies at a different frequency, that feels alien, sickening, and terrifying."
----------------------------------------------

These statements from this thread begin to describe what I experienced last night. 

I was searching for words this morning, but couldn't find too many.  Terrible, horrifying, etc., was all I could come up with.  There was a powerful, ominous _something_, but terms like "evil spirit," "demon," "Satan," etc. don't quite cut it (even though I am Christian), due to how alien/foreign the whole thing seemed.  Alien, yet familiar.  

In these sort of dreams it really seems like the entities (if they can even be called that) have an objective reality.  I still believe that they are probably only inside me, that it's "only a dream" so to speak, but it usually FEELS so  substantial--more real than a lot of things that happen to me in waking life.

The actual event that transpired was very short, a few seconds, and on the surface seemingly relatively harmless.  I won't try and describe it, it's too difficult, and anyway it's not nearly as important as what it felt like, and/or what the experience of the _something_ was like...  which pretty much has already been described.  Terrifying, foreign yet familiar, powerful, showing me something about myself and/or reality that I wasn't aware of (and yet the deja vu)...  and that's always a good thing, right?  It was revealing truth to me... but no, last night it sure didn't feel like a good thing.

And the words still don't quite do it.  Oh well.  Keep trying.  Next time I'll be more prepared. (At least slightly, right?)  :wink2:

----------


## Raven Knight

> Time to make an official intro for this thread, as it didn't start off coherently after the split.  I've named this type of dream the *Timaes*, after a play written by Plato
> 
> _"The young Timaeus, stricken by fever, discovers the platonic solids and elementals in a fantastical journey."_
> 
> The common elements for these type of dream are as follows:
> 
>    -Occur with some frequency throughout early childhood, through natural dreaming or are     fever induced.  They usually come back briefly in your teens.
> 
>    -Leave you terrified upon waking, and it still gives you goosebumps to this day just to think about it.  Wake with cold sweats, much like a fever.
> ...



I had a dream a long time ago while I was in my teens.  I had a fever, so this was a fever dream.  In the dream I was in my bed having trouble getting to sleep.  I think in the dream I was also much younger than I was in reality.  I sat up in my bed and there was a seemingly endless number of strange geometric shapes on the bed.  I was certain that I would have to arrange them and stack them before I would be able to sleep.  All of them.  But there were so many.  And it was so frustrating.  As I kept stacking and they kept coming I got so frustrated that I had gotten to the point of tears and I just wanted the whole thing to be over.  And since it was a fever dream it kept repeating when I fell asleep!  Not a pleasent period of time.  :Eek:

----------


## lilfatdog

I registered an account just so I can respond to this thread. These dreams all ring quite true with some experiences I had, and as a neuroscience student and a curious person I have always marveled at their strangeness, and the familiarity I've found when sharing fever dreams with a few people over the years.

Here's my time-space-eternity-infinite dreams of doom:

1. I'm in an ever-expanding void of flat floor with a dark reddish sky kind like the world from Tron or something like that. There are menacing sharp black almost humanoid shapes all over, tossing a red sphere back and forth. The sphere somehow represents big bad eternal stuff and it's going to get tossed to me and be the worst thing ever.

2. I'm on a sidewalk and there is a volcano that is infinitely big and represents all bigness ever. In contrast next to it is a dime there that is infinitely small. The contrast is somehow the worst thing ever and incredibly terrifying. Someone on the first page of this thread said something about two objects each super big and super small and this definitely is very similar to that.

3. I'm in a cliche arabian bazaar type place, and there are some numerical digits floating in midair, going up suuuuper fast basically representing the infinitely big number and of course, somehow being the worst thing ever.


---------------

My theory is somehow the 'math/numbers & shapes/sizes' part of peoples' brains is particularly susceptible to fever dreams in young minds and gets overstimulated or something and manifests this in the crazy dreams described in this thread.

----------


## Domenic

> Time to make an official intro for this thread, as it didn't start off coherently after the split.  I've named this type of dream the *Timaes*, after a play written by Plato
> 
> _"The young Timaeus, stricken by fever, discovers the platonic solids and elementals in a fantastical journey."_
> 
> The common elements for these type of dream are as follows:
> 
>    -Occur with some frequency throughout early childhood, through natural dreaming or are     fever induced.  They usually come back briefly in your teens.
> 
>    -Leave you terrified upon waking, and it still gives you goosebumps to this day just to think about it.  Wake with cold sweats, much like a fever.
> ...



Hello 'the cusp' I registered so I could respond to this thread, which i found through google searches and surfing around.

I most definitely have had these sort of terrifying dreams that you are describing although I cannot recall if they corresponded with times of sickness or fever. In fact I am sure that I experienced these dreams without being sick. And it went further into my life than my teens. I definitely experienced these dreams into my 20's, for the record I am now 39.

I know how this dream works, although nothing we write can properly describe it. There are shapes, sort of like platonic solids, and in my dream it is as if I am 'floating' in a massive void, usually this void is black although in the dream that is not obvious to me given the energy and 'noise' and chilling sense of terror that you describe is overwhelming. 

Everything moves so agonisingly slow. And there is a sense of massive and tiny. Sometimes the void has white dots that seem to move/rotate on an axis...everything is agonisingly, that sense of terror at the slowness and 'noise' and 'rotation'. It's so hard to describe.

If I tried to descibe a real situation where we may experience a similar terror, then I would describe it like this: if we were to be transported to a place infinitely far in distance from Earth just floating in outer space, no space suit on, no need for oxygen, beyond the furtherest galaxies and beyond the boundaries of the universe, in the massive void, there is no life around you and you will never die but instead float in this void forever and never be able to go home again and you are powerless to do anything about it, you cannot be rescued, nothing exists but your terror and isolation, and you can only see distant shapes and lights that are goodness know - trillions of light years away? dont know if thats the right description but anyway - everything is trillions of light years away from you and not a single speak of anything resembling matter is near you - to really be put into that situation would be on the way to the sort of terror I experience in this dream.

I used to think I had these dreams because I had a shit upbringing. You know the whole irresponsible parents thing, no feeling of family, or being loved, or sense of belonging, security, instead I was always left alone or beaten or just put through awful situation that no kid should go through (although not molested thank god). I also got bullied at school and I thought all these things contributed to me having these (and many other types of) night terrors. In fact I only became conscious that I wasnt having these dreams any more when I met my soulmate and settled down, discovered happiness and contentment, and started a family of my own.

I wonder how all this relates to your experiences 'the cusp'. Anything I have written sound familiar? By the way thank you very much for starting this thread 3 years ago.  :smiley:

----------


## The Cusp

> I wonder how all this relates to your experiences 'the cusp'. Anything I have written sound familiar? By the way thank you very much for starting this thread 3 years ago.



The overall description you gave was excellent.  But I never really felt victimized from bullying or think that my parents had anything to do with those dreams.  Also I never thought as myself as being sick after those dreams, but the physical symptoms of my fear could certainly be considered feverish.

I actually think every single person has those kinds of dreams at least once in their their lives.  I think for most it's just too difficult to remember or put into context, and they gladly forget about it.  Sounds like you got them a lot, so it's no wonder you can't forget about them.  I'm keeping an eye on my niece, waiting for her to get old enough to start having those dreams.

This is such a weird thread.  People keep posting in it every couple of months like clockwork.

----------


## canterbury

Thanks for such a great topic. As with many others, I had these dreams throughout my childhood and want to share them. I called them 'Cold Grey Fear'

Mine are strikingly simmilar to a lot of peoples here.

When I was really young - like 5 or 6, during fever, my dreams had the image of a black background with a faint light blue grid on it (like a negative image of graph paper) with a red line - sort of like a laser going right through the darkness, but it was 2d.. The red line was slowly purring as if massive energy was going through it. The laser would flicker occasionally, as if its power was being interrupted from some distant source, and its at these moments when i got the first fliker of the Cold Grey Fear.
Suddenly the laser would just go like a zig zag all over the place and make a pattern like a crazy ball of string all knotted and tied up. At this point the level of fear can only be described as cataclysmic.
That nightmare happened more than a few times, and burned itself into my head.

When I grew a bit older, early teens, the dreams (always when feverish) became more rooted in reality..

I remember one particular afternoon, I had been down with the flu, and stuck in bed all day. It was broad daylight and the sun was shining. I had a terrible feeling of being shrunk down to the size of an atom, sitting on the end of my nose. Even if I looked around the room, the walls, the furniture, even my hands seemed to be millions of miles away, and infinatly large, and I was infinatly small. The noise was unbearable, and the best description of the feeling was from someone on this thread who described it as the feeling of pressing your thumb into that cracky foam in a seed tray. As usual, I would wake up in a different room, being calmed down by my parents.

There is always the feeling of "Now I remember" just before it starts. And after its gone, the feeling of relief is massive.

Once I had a vision of a massive massive massive cube on top of a hillside. I can best describe it as the borg ship from startrek, but made out of shanty rusty creaking cogs and wheels. The whole thing was just creaking away and somehow i knew it was the inner workings of everything. Something happened, i dont remember what, but i think a cog came out, and suddenly it stopped, and it was my fault, end of time, end of everything etc. I felt what can only be described as the weight of total responsibility, and having screwed everything up. EVERYTHING. I was litterally running laps around my poor mum as she tried to calm me down, and slowly but surely reality took over and i had a glass of juice and i was fine again!

Numbers came up once (the only time i had one in my 20's) the number 74 had gone, and the number 76 had slotted into its place. - it made horrific sense at the time. the whole fabric of the universe tore up around me, and bang, i woke up screaming, and my housemate came running in thinking i was being murdered.

Anyway, sorry for such a long post. I think i have had about 10-15 of these dreams in my life. My folks called them Night Terrors. My cousin had them so bad, that he had to be hypnotised to get rid of them, but that was years ago.

Sweet Dreams Everyone, Dont let the Cold Grey Fear bite! :smiley:

----------


## neville

I remember my younger cousin in city had them alot; it wasn't until he began coming to see me in the country that he was first able to spend nights away from home.

I've had similar phenomenon as a child, sometimes while waking up from sleepwalking, and once with a fever of 108. The geometric aspect never was overly present until just recently when something alike happened to me while awake. I was only 2 houses down my street from home; I and two friends were in a bathroom smoking bucket's of tobacco and weed. I blew smoke out the window and leaned against to wall making eye contact with myself in the mirror. Slowly the world faded away in a manner that makes me think of what it is like to faint. I had been meditating with great concentration on very personal topics and I am sure that was the trigger as I have used these substances many times and am familiar enough. What set this apart from other times is that I stayed lucid as it happened, I remembered were my body was and decided not to collapse (all human perception had vanished). My friends were talking; and I could understand, yet there was no sensation of receiving sound. I could only see my surroundings with the kind of vision Neo had in the matrix after his ascension; pure information. I watched the same colours I see when I close my eyes ATM in conjuction with notions of things like infinit/e/smal time spans and distances I distinctly remember seeing almost organic mandala's and even a fibonnaci spiral. Slowly humanity returned as we moved into the next room, It was the meaning of his words when he asked us to come that triggered me to return. I sat on a bed and he pulled out a base guitar and began soloing. My mind was spilling out intricate freestyle verses until he stopped at which time there was a very strong drilling sensation in my crown chakra, ending the whole scenario. 

At the time I had been researching the solids; did you know that a teterahedron resting in a sphere with one vertice considered "up", will have the other 3 @ 19.47 degrees below the equator? This is were hawaii is found on earth (I also think that synchronising a geodisic dome to the great pyramid will have many vertice at well known sacred sites, but you might have to check that out). Whatever occured in Roswell happened in 1947, and the pathfinder mission to mars landed there as well, red eye of jupiter, olympus mons, wizards eye. Even the maximum solar flare output.

I saw mars moving across the sky last saturday in my friends telescope  :smiley:

----------


## canterbury

These striking similarities in all our geometric dreams must come from the fact that we share the same brain make-up. 
Have you read about the giant hexagon they found in the north pole of saturn? it is the width of two earths, and has been looked at for over 30 years by NASA..

What I mean to say is, that these geometric shapes are totally natural, and even though they seem alien and weird in dreams, they are probably more of a natural formation of our universe than I thought, ie: a snowflake pattern.
Check out this link, which must be without doubt the biggest hexagon in our solar system!

http://www.space.com/scienceastronom...aturn_hex.html

----------


## neville

You might Google Richard Hoagland if your inderested; Saturn's moon Iapetus looks like the death star from star wars, he talks alot about a sphinx and surrounding pyramids. Mercury has hexagonal craters (as does iapetus), and the synodic periods of Venus map out a pentacle @ leap years in relation to earth. The geomettric centers of all the landmasses are marked my massive mountain ranges in 120 degree arcs. At coordinates cooresponding to light speed(if I remember correctly), considered north of a geodisic dome of ley lines to sacred sites,also at the general center of all landmass. It is aligned to true north, and the sides are even concave in a way that may possibly show the curvature of earth. Assuming it is a model of the planet (and the other greats aspects of others; mercury venus and mars) many have looked for(and claimed to find) mathmatical constants, such as the AU, gravity, and even a time scale marking major events throughout history. Since it's just blocks in a desert you can run away with your lucidity and imagine all the ways they could have built it, although there is really only one simplest, yet they likely made mistakes and covered them up leaving a spiffy pyramid. The subterranean chamber; once thought to be unfinished has been shown on a model scale to be useable in the form of a ram pump. In fact the simplest construction theory I've yet heard involved Hydraulic water llifts. Joe Parr has been doing alot of research into how shape interacts with our astrological environment. I research alot of this while between plans i've made, and could really continue, the visualization can very possibly help overcome night terrors. If you have questions or want more rambling I'd be delighted.

----------


## Invader

Alright, after having gone through each page of the thread and over every 
post, there is something I _need_ to know. These shapes, while in a 
nightmare, what attributes would you give them? Do they move purposefully, as 
if driven by some unfathomable, terrible will? I want to apply the word 
'conscious' here, but I don't think it applies the way I'd like it to. The things, 
these shapes, entities, whatever they are, possess some kind of being that is 
not entirely unconscious, but not conscious in the way we are. I am developing 
a theory on the nature of these things at the moment and would like further 
input from those who have experienced either these shapes OR any other 
monolithic thing that has made itself present for some reason paramount to the
manifestation of a super-potent nightmare.

----------


## neville

Get out of my dream vader!

----------


## strael

> I haven't read this entire thread, but I've had dreams like that as a kid too, also when I had a fever.
> Mine involved feelings of something huge in something tiny... like an elephant squeezed onto a pinhead.
> 
> Disturbing as hell. Literally.



that's a good explanation, mine were like that, only the sizes were always changing. Things would get disturbingly small and expand to amazingly huge. My brother said he had the same dream when he was feverish.

I've only had one dream with the geometric shapes, except it was a whole city and was all in primary colors. There was a constant noise accompanied by a feeling of terror and madness. This was all part of a classical night terror.

----------


## eucalyptblaze

Wow, I just discovered this thread and it is amazing. Reading over these pages I have gotten so many chills just seeing how accurate some people have described what I have also experienced. I used to get these geometric night terrors every so often when I was a kid and a young adolescent - mostly when i had a fever, but also sometimes randomly when in good health. I haven't had one in at least a few years now.

Some things I can distinctly remember from my own are: very contrastingly coloured shapes - an image that has been burned into my memory from reoccuring in these nightmares is: a strong green Octahedron sitting above a gigantic Tetrahedron made of really thick lines; an overwhelming feeling of crushing slowness and silence; a despairingly horrible feeling of dampness and heavyness (when I would recover from these often hours later I would find that I have been lying in a pool of my own sweat!). Often when people have tried to wake me up from these, I have kept hallucinating the nightmare being unable to actually wake up, and sometimes in the process of recovering I have started rambling complete nonesense when people have tried talking to me to calm me. I can easily distinguish these certain experiences from normal nightmares and dreams, as they seem to entail a completely different kind of reality, that I can only describe as the experience of pure fear and terror.

I have read so many numerous descriptions on these pages that I feel accuretly describe other aspects of these horrible nightmares. I'm very curious about what causes these experiences.

----------


## VividlyFloating

Oh my gosh you guys are so lucky. 4 or 5 times ever? Try 3 or 4 tomes a WEEK. I would get them almost every night be fore i fell aslepp when i was a kid. Now i get them about once a week. They are Horrific. I'm still a teenager so that might be why I'm still having them.I sometimes get them when I'm sick but not exclusively. 
I can always tell when I'm about to have one because something will happen to my eyes. It's like everything is really far and small but I'm small also. Even when I close my eyes I'm still away of the sensation of feeling very small. 
Then when it actually starts everything is dark. I don't really think there are any shapes floating about but I'm only focused on the feeling that i could be wrong. The feeling. Its horrible. Slow i guess is the best way to put it. Or i know the way that everything that ever will be will happen and it's horrible and i have no way to stop it. I feel pinned down. Sprawled out. Exposed. 

Then, in the realllly bad ones, there are numbers. Horrible numbers. they start and one and go up, slowly, forever. and i feel like  i missed the one i needed and i have to wait an eternity for it to come again. These are the worst. They last all night. And it's not a regular dream, where you are aware for a while, then drift out. It is an all night struggle pushing against the darkness, waiting for my number to come again, horrible agony.

Then when i wake up one of two things will happen. One, the worst by far, is a sort of thinking in numbers.its like calculating the possibility of everything before you make the slightest move.  After a while my brain clicks back into regular thinking but the numbers are really weird. 
Another is like my eyes hurt. I cant see light. I usually go back to bed. It isn't exactly painful, my eyes just cants stand the light.

I'm kind of sick right now so i will probably have another one then. I'll post my experiences then. I hope this helps people!
(I apologize for my horrid spelling and typing, i just really wanted to get this out...)

----------


## Medevila

Oh, wow. Fevers must commonly induce dreams of such nature, because I've had similar experiences I can recall. The sound is what I remember most vividly. For me, it's a loud sound, similar to nothing. There's a feeling that overcame me like I was being yelled at by someone furious at me- and the "yelling" didn't let up. I wouldn't say my head felt pressured, but it was a really odd feeling. As for the shapes, I can't remember the specifics, but I do remember they were there; albeit playing a lesser role than the sound.

----------


## olivetree

> I haven't read this entire thread, but I've had dreams like that as a kid too, also when I had a fever.
> Mine involved feelings of something huge in something tiny... like an elephant squeezed onto a pinhead.
> 
> Disturbing as hell. Literally.





Oh MY! mee [email protected]!!!! for me, I had a fever when I was little-

The background was like the "visualization" of the tingling sensation when you get when your foot is asleep. (like a broken TV or something, but in the third dimention..) 
and there was a GIANT ugly boot that is either sitting on top of a slither of a fishing wire-like thing or something and it made me really nervous and I was waiting for them to meet with each other (the GIANT and the tiny) but it was moving EVER SO slightly but I knew it was going to happen but not soon enough!!!! AGH!!!! It was jarring!  and agonizing! a terrible feeling..

----------


## olivetree

You know what guys?
I think the geometric shapes are related to this link:
Oliver Sacks at TED: What hallucination reveals about our brain

I know it's not really a hallucination, but it might be!

----------


## The Cusp

According to *Wikipedia*:_
Cognitive dissonance is an uncomfortable feeling caused by holding two  contradictory ideas simultaneously. The "ideas" or "cognitions" in  question may include attitudes and beliefs, and also the awareness of  one's behavior. The theory of cognitive dissonance proposes that people  have a motivational drive to reduce dissonance by changing their  attitudes, beliefs, and behaviors, or by justifying or rationalizing  their attitudes, beliefs, and behaviors. Cognitive dissonance theory is  one of the most influential and extensively studied theories in social  psychology._

_  Dissonance normally occurs when a person perceives a logical  inconsistency among his or her cognitions. This happens when one idea  implies the opposite of another. For example, a belief in animal rights  could be interpreted as inconsistent with eating meat or wearing fur.  Noticing the contradiction would lead to dissonance, which could be  experienced as anxiety, guilt, shame, anger, embarrassment, stress, and  other negative emotional states. When people's ideas are consistent with  each other, they are in a state of harmony or consonance. If cognitions  are unrelated, they are categorized as irrelevant to each other and do  not lead to dissonance._




Many of the descriptions of these types of dreams contain painful contradictions.  Things growing without moving, an elephant squeezed into the size of a pinhead, a roaring silence.

Since most people experience these dreams at an early age, it may just be a form of cognitive dissonance, as our young minds learn to cope with contradicting ideas.  Even the geometric elements contain this dissonance.  The platonic solids each have their opposites that are actually the same shape.

----------


## LRT

I know the feeling of horrifying slowness, but not the geometric shapes. To me it's a grid.

----------


## The Cusp

> I know the feeling of horrifying slowness, but not the geometric shapes. To me it's a grid.



A grid is still geometric in nature.

----------


## Snowy Egypt

Am I the only one that hasn't had one of these? At least I think I haven't. I still don't really understand _what_ these night terrors are other than slow-moving shapes. Or is that all they are?

----------


## LRT

And yet, it's so horrifying. For me, I see a grid, and feel like A, this grid is the most horrible, degenerate thing ever to happen to the world, and, B, I somehow created it. It just laughs at me with its horrifying slowness.

----------


## Higgs2

FASCINATING.

When i was 6 i suffered from meningits. It was pretty bad. I was close to death it seems (doctors gave me 50% to live). i had a 42 or 43 degrees celsius fever. They took me to hospital, gave me a injection with i suppose antibiotics in my spine, and put me on isolation. I was very, very ill.

That night i had this terryfying dream/hallucination. I was in some sort of crater/landscape. The ground seems like formed from a fluid and had bright yellow and purple colors, as if plastics of those colors had been melted together. I was in some crater, and i could not escape. The sky was black/reddish.

There was this HUGE THING hovering above me. I could not see it, and yet i could. It was pitchblack, and it was approx 10 kilometres high, and 1 kilometre wide. Like some sort of alien shaped cylinder or pencil. I felt very very very small, and all the time i had the feeling that thing was going to fall, and squash me, thus erasing me from existance. This vision kept with me for several hours. I still remember it vividly (its more then 35 years ago now), as well as awakening from it and looking outside the window to the city lights realizing i escaped something horrible. I also can remember and incredible slowness, and a silence so silent it was deafening.

On another note: Going over these dreams i cannot help notice the simularities with some of the writings of H.P. Lovecraft. When i started reading his work it really spooked me out, because of some simularities. Lovecraft had night terrors as well. I highly recommend his works, should any of you not be familiar with it. Though i guess most will, given a lot of his work centre on dreams.

----------


## Amoeba

Some of the things have rang some bells for me, some of it has not. It's been fascinating to read.

Fever-induced dreams, for example, I remember them and some of what has been said here sounds similar. I don't remember much in ways of geometric shapes - they showed up from time to time. Everything would be in angles and maths in those kinds of dreams, sometimes with things getting bigger or smaller, or me getting bigger or smaller at alarming rates. There wasn't so much a slowness, rather it was painstakingly repetitive to the point of being nauseating, even making me feel delirious.

In some other dreams, everything would be feverish and frantic, but very slow at the same time. Like I wanted it to end so quick because it was so uncomfortable it was painful and just because of that it would slow down to make it even more unbearable. It would sound like whispering and arguing, like two entities or divisions in my mind were arguing with one another, and it would get louder and more aggressive until I burst awake. But I could never remember what it was about.

Another thing was this awful texture in my mouth. It would feel like my mouth was filled with a soft fibrous lighter-than-cotton substance, almost like a fluffy ball of spider silk. The way it felt on my teeth and mouth was awful, especially the way it rubbed on my teeth. It was like that icky feeling people sometimes get from rubbing two bits of polystyrene together.

When I was in this feverish state when I was little, and mum was watching the television, I used to get immense deja vu with every little thing that was said on the television, and I'd be dreaming but still hearing it. Like I knew what was going to be said seconds before it was said, and the dream would have already taken the path it was going to in accordance to what was being said on the television _before_ it was said on the television.

----------


## Medevila

> Some of the things have rang some bells for me, some of it has not. It's been fascinating to read.
> 
> Fever-induced dreams, for example, I remember them and some of what has been said here sounds similar. I don't remember much in ways of geometric shapes - they showed up from time to time. Everything would be in angles and maths in those kinds of dreams, sometimes with things getting bigger or smaller, or me getting bigger or smaller at alarming rates. There wasn't so much a slowness, rather it was painstakingly repetitive to the point of being nauseating, even making me feel delirious.
> 
> In some other dreams, everything would be feverish and frantic, but very slow at the same time. Like I wanted it to end so quick because it was so uncomfortable it was painful and just because of that it would slow down to make it even more unbearable. It would sound like whispering and arguing, like two entities or divisions in my mind were arguing with one another, and it would get louder and more aggressive until I burst awake. But I could never remember what it was about.
> 
> Another thing was this awful texture in my mouth. It would feel like my mouth was filled with a soft fibrous lighter-than-cotton substance, almost like a fluffy ball of spider silk. The way it felt on my teeth and mouth was awful, especially the way it rubbed on my teeth. It was like that icky feeling people sometimes get from rubbing two bits of polystyrene together.
> 
> When I was in this feverish state when I was little, and mum was watching the television, I used to get immense deja vu with every little thing that was said on the television, and I'd be dreaming but still hearing it. Like I knew what was going to be said seconds before it was said, and the dream would have already taken the path it was going to in accordance to what was being said on the television _before_ it was said on the television.



Same here with just about everything. With me, though, the voice(s) seemed to be yelling at me. I got the fabric feeling in my mouth also, but my mouth felt like it was stuffed full, taste and all, with tissues. 

And yeah I know what tissues taste like but that's a different childhood story.

----------


## Linkelynxy

I haven't read the whole thread but I recognized the first thing that was described; when I was little (about, um, 9?) when I closed my eyes to go to sleep (not always, but quite often) I saw weird coloured shapes kinda... floating towards me reaaaaaaaally slowly. It really scared me.
I also remember that I was sick once (headache) and I just watched Spider-Man because I was at a sleepover, and I saw tiny spiders crawling everywhere, but I knew it was because I didn't feel well. 
Anyway, a while ago when I closed my eyes, lying in bed, I saw those weird shapes again, and I remembered then from when I was little. Instead of being scared I tried to let them float towards me for as long as possible, but at some point I just couldn't any more for some reason and I opened my eyes. 
I vaguely remember that everything seemed very 3D and that it all seemed to come from a certain point in the middle. 
I'm so glad I found this site because I'm recognizing all those things I never understood o.O

----------


## BigFan

Interesting to say the least, but, I don't ever recall having any of these dreams even as a kid, hmm, maybe bad dream recall?  :tongue2:

----------


## koschei

Although not entirely similar, one of the first reasons I avoided sleep was that whenever I closed by eyes, these...images would come to mind, and no matter how hard I tried, I couldn't block them or get rid of them - or even change them.  The first one I remember was the "elephant on the head of a pin", the second was of a fat man becoming thin, then becoming fat, but next to a thin man becoming fat, then becoming thin, and agonizingly slowly.  The third was of two men fighting with swords and (I'm going to skim over this, because if I think to hard about it, it *will* come back) and when I would think "okay, 1 swings his sword to block 2" he...would try to, but would miss, and no matter how hard I tried I couldn't make my imagined situation play through.

It was terrifying and...well, sticky.  Hard to get rid of.  The same mental/psychological effect of terror, though.

----------


## MythicDreams

Oh no, it's a terrible... *MOVING SHAPE*!
RUN FOR YOUR LIFE! These moving shapes scar my mind! They are so terrifying!
 :Big laugh: 

Ah okay, sorry, I'm done joking at your expenses.

Wait... oh no, what is that, over there? MY MIND CANNOT COMPREHEND IT!
It is a SMALL ELEPHANT! Such things, how could they exist? So terrifying!

 :Comedy Gold: 

Sorry guys, couldn't resist. I know I'm being inconsiderate, but if you look at it from an outsider's perspective, it's quite humorous.
I know it must be terrible for you however.

Really though... moving shapes? You get fevers because of moving shapes, and small things that are supposed to be big... 
I'm going out on a limb here, and don't ban me for this, but... aren't you worried that your brains haven't developed properly? 

Difficulty accepting things such as big objects being small, or small objects being big, and having nightmares about shapes - maybe that's your brain's way of comprehending different shapes and sizes.

Maybe it's a natural childhood stage, designed to help children understand shapes and sizes. I await more research!

Also, Cusp, is your avatar 5 shapes on purpose?

----------


## koschei

> Really though... moving shapes? You get fevers because of moving shapes, and small things that are supposed to be big...



No, strange dreams during fever, not fever because of strange dreams. Wrong order there mate. :3

Besides, what's more terrifying that when something that shouldn't exist...does?  And in your own mind, no less?  It's the basis for most horror tropes, actually - and there's another example in the uncanny valley, which seems to the unevolved bit of your brain to literally be a dead man...walking.

----------


## MythicDreams

True, true.

----------


## The Cusp

> [s]Also, Cusp, is your avatar 5 shapes on purpose?



Sure is.  THem's the Platonic Solids.





> No, strange dreams during fever, not fever  because of strange dreams. Wrong order there mate. :3



Actually for me it was fever because of strange dreams.  Those dreams would induce fever like symptoms, even though I never actually had a fever.

----------


## MythicDreams

Yeah, that's what I meant.

----------


## Medevila

> Actually for me it was fever because of strange dreams.  Those dreams would induce fever like symptoms, even though I never actually had a fever.



Oh really? Then the similarities are nil for me. I got the dreams because of a fever. It messes with your dreams. It has to do with your body temperature raising while fighting off an infection.

----------


## The Cusp

> Oh really? Then the similarities are nil for me. I got the dreams because of a fever. It messes with your dreams. It has to do with your body temperature raising while fighting off an infection.



I still see similarities there.  It doesn't really matter how you got to that feverish point, the link between fever like symptoms and those dreams is still the same.

----------


## Perlinfalcon

When I had fevers as a child, I had very similar dreams/hallucinations. Except that as far as I can recall the figures weren't geometric. They usually involved large brown gelatinous blobs juxtaposed against thin threads. Sometimes the threads were raining on the blobs and sometimes my hands were like threads trying to grab the blobs. But there was definitely a sense of horror and despair at the juxtaposition of the two things. I had a feeling there was something so important I was supposed to do but it was overwhelmingly impossible.

----------


## ray

urg i just want to vomit now, i still have these dreams....mmm.... about once a month or more depending. i used to have them quite frequently as a child but i dont remember ever having them because of a fever.

----------


## MrDreamsX

I have only read the first page of this thread so far... I have had 3-dreams I remember that strike a similar cord:

[*1*] A dream about *terrifying abstract colors*. There was no fever. The colors were prismatic to the point of forming shades and hues I have never seen before. If I force myself to pick words...

 It was like multiple overpoweringly rich oil in water fogs. It had a vaguely holographic quality, but more consistent, grainy, and vibrant like sunshine. Burgundy the most recognizable hue. They pulsated, reverberated, and undulated around very, very slowly. I did not have a body.  It was like a nebula of alien (slowly) churning colorings, swirling, and glittering. Titanically large, impossible to withdraw from, and scary past words. I also experienced roaring silence. 

This nightmare came closely timed with ghostly activity occurring in my house at that time. My GF was sleeping next to me on that night, and we both woke up at the same time in the middle of the night. We were reluctant to describe the nightmare to each other at first - we _both_ had been terrorized by obnoxious colors in our dreams. 

[*2*] When I was about 7 or 8 I had a reoccurring dream about a camp or excavation site. There were *giant boulders tumbling* out of the sky onto everyone and one would come straight for me. The entire dream would enter super slow motion. I could not escape fast enough. I could only stare at this huge shape looming closer and closer. This is similar to dream [1] in that I could not look away. When I was finally crushed, the dream would restart and the giant boulders would come even more slowly. It sounds rather silly now, but it produced such an awful and awkward feeling that I clearly remember it to this day. 

[*3*] Dreams about *floating symbols, logos, and glyphs burning with energy, color, and intensity*. Again, I have no body so I can't look away. There is something so foreign and demanding about the whole thing that fear is my natural response.

Note: As far I can remembering, I have never had fever or illness induced dreams.

----------


## MrDreamsX

> Note: As far I can remembering, I have never had fever or illness induced dreams.



I really do speak English. "_As far as I can remember, I have never had fever or illness induced dreams._" -that is. I have never had a reaction to nutmeg or foods, as far as dreaming goes either. I run "high fevers for an adult", and they disrupt my sleep/dreams. For what it's worth. I want to add a 4th dream, it was less shocking but had a similar vibe:

[*4*] *A terrifying curtain.* Like a reddish stage curtain. Can't look away. The curtain looks like old velvet, but at the same time, extremely vibrant to the point of generating fear. I never see what is on the other side, and feel happy about it when I wake.

----------


## The Cusp

I break out into goosebumps every time I start reading this thread.





> INote: As far I can remembering, I have never had fever or illness induced dreams.







> i dont remember ever having them because of a fever.



Yeah, but did you wake up with feverish symptoms, like cold sweats?  You don't necessarily have to have a fever, I never did, but I would always wake up fever_ish_.

----------


## ray

only sometimes, mostly i just felt like vomiting.

----------


## Mespia

Okay, definitely NOT a good idea to read this before going to bed. Although I've never had nightmares, per se, before, this is going to give me them. Ugh.





> Basically I want to know now if any of you guys have a sense of a task you need to complete? You dont know the task is, but you know it is utterly impossible. Can anybody relate?



Yes. These are where my dreams come in. Occasionally I'll just have these weird dreams. There are no images, there is not darkness, no light, not even a dream. I'll just wake up, and that second before waking up but after being asleep, I'll feel like there is something completely impossible that I need to accomplish but I only have a few seconds to do it. I'll just get this dreaful feeling in the pit of my stomach. It's not scary, just - ugh. Kind of terrible feeling. Let me give you a scenario. Say that you have ten thousand envelopes that you need to put letters in, seal, and address by hand. You have ten seconds to do it, and if you don't your head will get chopped off. Like that, but it's hard to know what it feels like if you haven't experienced it.

Also, when I was little, if I was feeling really tired, I would get the feeling that everything shrunk. Lying in bed, the door would get farther and farther awake, the clock on my nightstand recending into the distance, an impossible distance away. It was really a freaky feeling. I would just have to get out of bed and go talk to my parents. This would only happen when I was tired, and it doesn't any more. But the task feeling does. 

Can anybody else relate?

----------


## The Cusp

> I'll feel like there is something completely impossible that I need to accomplish but I only have a few seconds to do it. I'll just get this dreaful feeling in the pit of my stomach. It's not scary, just - ugh. Kind of terrible feeling. Let me give you a scenario. Say that you have ten thousand envelopes that you need to put letters in, seal, and address by hand. You have ten seconds to do it, and if you don't your head will get chopped off. Like that, but it's hard to know what it feels like if you haven't experienced it.



That too sounds like Cognitive Dissonance  http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...=1#post1388415

----------


## I U

the geodisca are useful if drawing periodic element's asa hypereal object. N 'Even showing internal atomic structure like quark colour confining. Having already talked earlier saying most of what was important regarding these things withe psuedonym neville.

----------


## sjasogun1

I had a dreams like this too when I was younger. They kept returning irregulary. They consisted of a large square, divided into 100 smaller squares, each numbered from 1 to 100, starting at the bottom left and spiralling inwards counter-clockwise. I didn't progress through these squares myself, I just watched them. On the middle square was a bomb or a lion. One of these two always appeared at the end of the dream. The dream is always calm at first, it just feels neutral. When the bomb (a typical, black round one with a fuse sticking out the top) or the lion appeared, or right before that, I felt incredibly scared. This feeling would continue for what I expierienced as several seconds, though in reality I think these were about half an hour. After waking up, my eyes played tricks on me. When I stared at things, they seemed to get further and further away from me, as if everything in the room shrank, including the tiles on the wall, but the room still staying the same size. This also really scared me, and one time lasted half a day. Is this normal or a problem?

----------


## Philosopher8659

Never been there. I have, of course, been able to close my eyes while going to sleep and see bright, beautiful, ever changing geometric shapes. But then I can do people and faces also. Or scenes. It is nothing I get hung up about. 

But, if you enjoy Plato, I do give away free audiobooks, of the various translations on the internet archive. 

I also posted a novel in geometry, The Delian Quest. PDF format.

----------


## Ozkyaj

Like several others, I registered just to post this here. I hope you don't mind the necro-bump. I can't believe the emotions I feel reading through this thread. Very powerful.

When I was young, I experienced dreams/nightmares that I cannot describe. If I had to, I would ask you to envision a sort checkerboard with purplish hues... There are huge (brown?) spheres that move in different directions. The word that comes to mind is DIMENSION and PERSPECTIVE. Things moving forwards and backwards, moving side to side... there were also little black, skinny, arrow-like slivers that would interact with the spheres and would move very quickly. I remember the feeling was one of impending doom, like these spheres would not get where they needed to be in time. Every time they moved, it was like a clock ticking down to death. I can't describe the paralyzing fear I felt during these dreams.

I don't specifically recall them occurring while I had a fever. It's also interesting to note that a post on the first page detailed having a dream of stars forming geometric shapes in the sky. I also had that dream when I was younger, and the dream was so convincing that for a few years as a young child I believed that it really happened.

----------


## crazydreams

Hmm... Something similar maybe: and I've had this one dozen*s* times, or more.
I am a sphere, infinitely small, and infinitely large. At the same time! *It's impossible to describe the feeling*. I'm not human.
I am everything. And nothing. But conscious. I can see another one sometimes, just like me; but that's where I am unable to tell if it's infinitely small or large. But then I am both at the same time. Oscillating back and forth between small and large.*It's impossible to describe the feeling*. And I would probably sound like a madman if I tried explaining this to anyone.
This dream comes back often, rarer nowadays. But it happened a lot when I was younger. 
It's not scary, but quite comfortable. Sometimes I hope to get it again.

----------


## shill

> I used to have slow nightmares, also.  This is how they happened.  
> 
> 1) As a child, I would have nightmares, become lucid, but I did not know I could change the dream, and sometimes it would take a long time for me to wake up.  
> 
> 2) If I forced myself to wake up as quickly as I could, I would often be in sleep paralysis.  I thought sleep paralysis was extreme tiredness.  I would also experience "the dark presence in the room" which I interpeted to be demons.
> 
> 3) This gave me a fear of sleep paralysis.
> 
> 4) Because I would so often try and force myself awake from a nightmare, I would experience false awakenings.  Sometimes, I didn't even know these were dreams until months or years later.
> ...



"Like wading through molasses." That's the exact word I was thinking. I just got shivers reading that. You feel like your energy is so unnaturally low that moving any part of your body would take a thousand years, and would require more effort than you've expended over your entire life, but if you don't move, you'll die, or something worse. (Engulfed by nothingness?) You try to wake up, have a false awakening, and even if you know it's a false awakening and you're lucid, you have no control and you're in the same dream again.

I didn't see shapes in these dreams though, just darkness. Absolute darkness. I felt some kind of energetic presence with no form, and in some forms of the dream I would be moving, but I would have the sense that I was moving outside of my body, i.e. I would only be moving my mental representation of my arm, but not my real physical arm.

I don't usually have a fever when these dreams happen, but they happen when my sleep cycle is very disrupted (e.g. I've stayed up more than 20 hours). But when I wake up, my head is extremely hot, like my brain is on fire, and my eyeballs feel like they're burning.

Also, sometimes in these dreams, after a few false awakenings, I imagine someone trying to wake me up (usually my mom), and I can only move extremely slowly, and I'm absolutely terrified that they'll think I'm vegetative or dead. Eventually, I somehow summon an enormous amount of energy and "jump out" of the dream with one swift movement.

I think this is more of a sleep-paralysis-related dream than the geometric one, but the feeling of slowness ties them together. It's not absolute paralysis like when you've slept on a limb and you can't move it for a while; it's like you _could_ move if you wanted to, but you dread expending the energy that it would take to move at normal speed (and yet you simultaneously dread staying still).

----------


## SKYEzinger

dang I hate those slow moving freaks. sometimes its a person coming for me or a giant die.

----------


## Lenz82

Hi all, first post - decided to register as i've had similar (and occasionaly recurring nightmares). I generally had the worst dreams when I was ill and feverish, especially as a child.

Regarding the shapes, the most horrible, vague and threatening dream i've ever had (very hard to explain so please forgive me), was as though I was trapped inside a huge, static-charged box. The whole place was a nightmare of  lines and bridges and thread like wires which stretched out impossibly into each other and made no sense. The whole place nauseated me, chilled me with fear, overwhelmed me... as my perspective and balance seemed completely 'out'. I remember my head throbbing, I felt sick and I couldn't stand up properly. There was a background 'noise' like a hum, but the hum was everywhere. More like a drone or a hollow pipe sound, I really can't explain it.


The place felt like.... A death factory, as though there was no way out, like the whole box was a machine or a computer or a prison or something.  

The thing that scared me the most though, was at first I thought i was completely alone, but I eventually saw a group of about ten, skinny, tall, naked, sexless people, running at me from across this bridge. As I watched them, a huge rolling spherical shape mouth (like 'pac-man' but rolling and huge and made of a brown, sweating mottled flesh and looked like it weighed a ton) - like a fleshy spherical mouth. This thing rolled over the skinny people, devoured them....

I felt horrified... Then the dream looped and looped a few times. I would replay the events over and over in my head. The feeling of oppression grew worse, as though my head would explode or crush. I would see the bridges and lines... and the people and the rolling sphere.

The next thing I knew... was all these pale white balloons started coming out the walls, but the balloons were both huge and tiny, again like my perspective could not focus on them properly, these balloons began clustering together and I remember feeling sick and I could feel my breathing.

When i breathed in, the balloons got caught in my throat, and started inflating.... 

That's the point I woke up, my whole bed drenched in sweat - My ear and throat infection obviously sending my temperature through the roof..... But that was the most hellish, looped, nonsensical, disturbing and alien dream I've ever had....

----------


## tworainbows

> Bump!!!!!
> 
> Hate me for bumping if you will, but this is still the biggest non general topic in this section, and my interest in the subject hasn't waned in the least.  
> 
> I always love to hear from anyone who has experienced something similar.





For what it's worth, I'm reading a book called /BRINGERS OF THE DAWN Teachings from the Pleiadians by Barbara Marciniak.  This is a quote from the top of page 184,,,

   "forms.  Through this marriage of energies, eventually you will all
   hold the alphabet of light inside your beings, and this alphabet of
   light will teach you.  If you have dreamt of geometric forms, it is
   an indication that the forms are working with you.  Or perhaps you
   loved studying geometry in school.  If you wish to know what you
   have been implanted with, see which forms continuously come first or
   are larger than the others.  There are many shapes that do not even
   have names.  There will be shapes that you know and recognize that
   later will take new forms and new shapes that your consciousness
   cannot translate.
         The spiral is one of the basic forms of the Language of Light
   geometry.  It is a bridge, a teaching unto itself...." etc.

----------


## Baron Samedi

I remember having fever dreams... I would lose all proprioception (your sense of your physical body). Parts of my body would feel different sizes, as small as an ant, or my body could feel as large as a city. I would fade in and out of sleep, and rectangular prisms would be inside of my body.

I heard that childhood fevers rewire your brain.

----------


## auromotum

ARGH! how many times will it have to take for this to post?!

Yet another (frustrated) user registered because of this.

I used to have Timaeus dreams when i was younger, although i don't remember them ever having to do with fevers or illness. I used to dream that I (my consciousness) was in a silent and in infinitely large and dense void. Spacial dimensions didn't really exist in the void, it was as though defining things in terms of space was a non-sensical notion, like trying to conceive a 4th dimension. A static cube entirely of red light would appear, as infinite in size and mass as the void. They were two parts of the same thing really. My consciousness was always positioned at the bottom left corner of the cube, for infinite as it was, my finite consciousness could never see it in full and it extended away into nothingness. The sheer magnitude of the cube would suddenly become overwhelming, all at once an extreme feeling of terror, oppression and impending cataclysm would rise within me. It would be accompanied by the sudden amplification of the silence into a deafening roar and the cube would be drawn to me (or I to it) at an accelerating speed. All in a matter of seconds, and then it would fade away.

I tried to explain the dream to my parents when i was about 6 years old. The idea of it seemed so clear in my head but when i tried to put into words it just fell apart. My 6 year old brain could find no way to explain the feeling. In the end all i think i said was: "I had a dream about a really big red square". Needless to say, blank faces all around. Since then i've got it worked out a little better. But even still, its almost pointless trying to explain it to someone who hasn't experienced something similar. Language, dependent on a common familiarity, entirely breaks down in the face of such a alien ideas. It's interesting to note that even though these types of dreams are all connected by a similar emotional response, they are more often spoken of as "dreams of platonic solids" even though it is not a defining characteristic; it is however a characteristic rooted in the tangible world. Anyway, enough about linguistic philosophy.

The other night i was lying in bed, facing the ceiling, trying to fall asleep. I had a terrible ringing in my ears that was keeping me awake. I noticed that the volume would change, and not just randomly, but it seemed to change depending my thoughts. I managed to sort of focus on the sound in a way and it would amplify in my head. It reminded me of the Timaeus dreams i used to have so i tried to amplify to that critical point. Somehow i managed to and it became deafening like it would in the dream. The "space" above me suddenly began to feel oppressive. I began to feel faint and physically weak and i started to grey out and my heart rate sped up. Just like in the dream the feeling rushed over me and then faded away. After that i felt i should do some research, so here i am! RESEARCHING! sort of.

A lot of what others have been saying has felt strangely familiar. Certain words coming to mind (for me, "silence" "infinite" "oppression" "wave"), and the after-effects, so to speak, of strange feelings in the tongue and hands, and thinking in mathematics, particularly, seem like experiences i have had but can't properly recall. The feeling of deja vu has some sort of connection too. I remember once, when i was staying in a hotel in brazil, i was standing at the reception, when i turned and looked down the corridor and was overcome by the strongest sense of having been in that exact situation before, but in a dream. There was something about that experience, a feeling i can't put my finger on that is connected to the rush of emotion felt in Timaeus dreams.

I think the Cusp may be on to something with the paradoxical situations: infinite form conceived within finite mind, a cube of infinite mass but made of pure light, the silent roar etc...
It got me thinking about optical illusions. For some reason this came to mind: wikipedia.org/wiki/Grid_illusion
And what people have been saying about the feeling of their surroundings receding away from them reminded me of the rotating spiral illusions like this one: dogfeathers.com/java/spirals
And this also seems interesting: wikipedia.org/wiki/Optical_illusion#Future_perception

That's it from me. wow, that's rrrrreallly long....

----------


## auromotum

i killed the thread!

----------


## thespiz

> Well Flubb, that dream is what sparked my interest in dreaming, and when I learned about Lucid Dreaming, i started it with the intent to go back to that dream and check it out.
> 
> I just never have.  I&#39;m usually too busy kicking the crap out of whatever it was that made me lucid.  You have to realize just how scary (not really scary, just... awful) this dream is though.  WHile it&#39;s interesting intelectually to think about, I dont really want to go back there.  Like thinking about cutting your arm off.  You can imagine doing it, but you wouldnt really want to.



this is really interesting. i've had experiences like this in dreams vaguely, but only as vividly and intensely as you guys are describing during psychedelic encounters. i think a lot of what goes on within the framework of lucid dreaming also goes on within that sort of experience, but what i find most interesting is that i've only ever felt that horrific screaming slowness once as a truly devastating experience, and all other times as a union with complete and total ecstasy. it's like the other side of the coin or something, if you can imagine something that horrifying and awful but flipped over or inverted or something, so that the slowness and patterns unify with your mind or soul or whatever that is to create a feeling so boundlessly beatific and glorious that you can hardly believe it. you can't even think to hardly believe it because you are so completely one with the intensity of the moment and the healing kindred ecstatic nature of these "platonic solids". i would strongly encourage dreamers to overcome the intense fear of the negative side of this experience and go fourth to explore it and try to flip it around to this ecstatic realm. it is possible, i got there through exploration. it's almost an entity, you know? it's possible to connect with it and almost communicate with it, to turn it this way or that if you can mentally engulf the magnitude of it while maintaining sanity and accepting the dissolving of the self.

----------


## kakyamer

I can relate to many of the stories on this thread. Occasionally in my dreams as a child, I would see a huge sphere that would oscillate between being either completely smooth or completely jagged (ie static-like as many seem to mention). It did this in a very nauseating way, and I was overwhelmed by it. There was also this sound or wave that I could both hear and feel, and it vibrated and screeched in an indescribable way as the sphere oscillated. Sometimes I was tossing the sphere back and forth between someone, which added to my panic.

I don't recall the "sphere dreams" happening when I was feverish. I do recall having bizarre and tediously long dreams while feverish, though.  I no longer have the sphere dreams, but every once in a while, when the wind hits my skin in a certain way or one of my limbs is vibrated, a very small fraction of that feeling from the dream seems to come back.

----------


## Ctharlhie

This sounds really Lovecraftian... If you don't mind me saying  :tongue2:

----------


## Ctharlhie

You may find this interesting Miacrogogic Hallucination | Research

----------


## TheGritz

This is very interesting. I've never had dreams like these but I did have a reoccurring dream as a child. It was scary but never frightening like my soul was being ripped out of me. I almost want to experience one because It makes me feel emotionally lacking never having experienced that pure illogical fear before.

----------


## zombiesarebad

i know it's been mentioned already, but  a lot of these seem very similar to a bad DMT trip.  Taking enough can cause overwhelming and impossible-to-describe visuals, coupled with illogical but profound fear.  I wish i could say i've had dreams like this, but i have tried DMT (don't tell on me).  Things did go sour once, and what i saw is hard to explain but sounds similar to this.  In this experience, the universe/everything that existed was an endless array of slow and fast moving shapes which together looked like a kaleidoscope.  Size didn't exist, really... it felt like a tiny space, maybe even microscopic, but being the only "thing" in existance it was also a whole universe.  If that makes any sense.  Also, I had no sense of self whatsoever but did feel incredible fear.  There was also the sense that what i was seeing was incredibly important, somehow. 

that's the best that i can describe it, anyway.  I didn't do a very good job but the experience was quite far removed from reality.  I'm curious if any of it strikes a chord with you geo-dreamers?

----------


## kel

I don't think i've ever had a dream like this, but perhaps i've come close:

We were on vacation in florida and my family was out, and i was maybe 14. I fell asleep watching tv.
dream:
I am on the couch (facing the other end, so not SP) and I wake up and as I look up I see myself, but with different hair looking back at me. I am SO terrified and as I try to move I can't. I open my mouth to yell MOM and very slowly am I able to get a LOUD SCREECH that may resemble, "MOOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMMMMMMM" (but more rumbling like broken-sounding, vibrating piercing, loud screech) i'm not sure how long this went on for maybe 10 seconds, and I woke up FREAKED out.
still freaked out to this day, creepy feelings about it.



also want to add you guys are so lucky I wish I could dream i'm on a different plane of existence, reduced to nothing. sounds cool.

----------


## simm

This sounds very much like my reoccurring dream
same-nightmare-about-20-years
Its not what happens in the dream that's scary. It's the low noise that drags me down into the state of paralysis and being mute that scares me the most. I don't see shapes, but there is such an atmosphere of anger and it seems all directed at me. I can never make out words, so i'm not even sure if anything's being said at all. Maybe im not supposed to understand it. I just know that when i do wake up i make sure i stay awake (even now) for 20minutes to make damn sure i don't just pick up where i left off!

----------


## Burntworm

I have experienced the some sort of dream except the first one i remember was 2D squares that were red, yellow, and green colours. They were multiplying so extremely fast _at_ me, but at the same time everything was agonizingly slow. In this hallucination/dream I could somehow feel that the squares had a hatred towards me. The whole thing had an overwhelming rushing sensation, but on another 'layer' it was the terrifying slowness that you described. I decided that getting up and getting a drink of water would help, but that scared me even more because when i was walking towards the kitchen It felt like the world was moving at triple speed while i was in slow motion. It was so weird!

----------


## xsp

I just had a dream that shook me. Two cubes in metallic silver color. One approached slowly and I had a feeling it exploded and I looked away. I thought sharp objects would come my way. When I look up there's nothing not even debris. And a second cube from behind it is now approaching me slowly. I get scared and I wake up. I feel I should have recorded myself sleeping but I have a feeling I was sleep talking. 
I woke up 5 times last night. Still, I felt I slept peacefully.

----------


## The Cusp

I said before I think these are caused by cognitive dissonance, when two opposing ideas occupy the same space.  Like hot automatically implies cold, they are very tightly linked, and your mind tries to visualize the whole coin instead of one side at a time.  

From all these accounts, it seems the archetypes that are most commonly the focus of this dissonance are those having to do with spacial relations.  Which makes sense as to why they commonly occur with young children who are still working out spatial relations in their minds.  Everything from the geometric shapes, varying sensations of movement, perception of time, contrasting perspectives, and even sound which also plays a big role in spatial relations.  

Any bad or uncomfortable vibes  from these dreams are probably just the result of extreme disorientation due to too much abstraction in the mess of archetypes that that form spatial relations.  There's probably a certain spot in the brain that governs spatial relations, and if you scanned the brain of someone having a night terror it would be lit up like a christmas tree.

----------


## Ctharlhie

Strange synchronicity that you posted here again today, Cusp. I had a fever last night and nearly all night I was slipping in and out of fevered hypnagogia that I forgot as soon as I became aware of it but which reappeared as soon as I closed my eyes again. One of the worst nights of my life since my childhood fever dreams.

I can certainly concur with your theory of spatial modelling confusing with other abstract concepts, my brain seemed to keep going over the structure of a bird's wing in an almost atlas-like manner. It's very difficult to articulate the abstractness of these hypnagogic experiences.

Maybe they result from fever-induced theta-waves overwhelming the brain's state of consciousness? So that you seem to dream without ever falling asleep. I've never done psychedelics, but I can certainly imagine that a bad acid trip would be something like it.

----------


## The Cusp

Too bad you don't recall them better.  Now that i've figured out the spatial relation ones, that sill leaves fever dreams, which I doubt are the same.

----------


## Sensei

I do not remember any geometric shapes, but that feeling that is being described rings a bell. I think it is associated with this dream when I was younger:

I couldn't see the ground near my feet because of the fog that was under me. I couldn't turn around, it was behind me. If I turned around it would be like acknowledging that it existed, and it shouldn't exist, no this dark thing shouldn't exist. Time had no meaning, it could have been eternity, and it could have lasted a second, but the terror lasted for longer.
The terror of this dream, like the terror of most dreams, evaporates in the telling. -C.S. Lewis

Doesn't seem like it is very scary, but it lasted forever. I don't remember how old I was, but I thought of it today when reading through this thread. I had a high fever earlier today, so I think that reading this and having the fever put it back together in my mind. So I do think that it might have been associated somehow with a fever.

I am pretty young, but when I think of all the dreams and nightmares and lives I have lived in them, I feel much older. I feel like I have experienced many things and have the experience that I need for anything I wish to accomplish in my life.

----------


## evo315

Oh my god.. this thread.. 

When i was a kid i had one of these when i had the flu. I was in a nuclear launch pad with a rocket in the middle. I had to place geometric shaped panels on the side of the walls inside the launch pad. To put into perspective what it was like the panels were about the size of a quarter and the launch pad was about 60 ft tall (pic kind of related)Tumacacori Mission- Titan Missile 019.JPG

I remember this piercing noise as well. Just the thought of it now makes me want to puke. I cant believe other people have experienced this.

----------


## Sensei

I forgot to mention the noise. It was complete silence, the silence that is impossible to create IRL. Then a loud almost impossible to describe sound. Getting louder and louder. Until it got ridiculously loud

----------


## CharlesD

I think I only had one or two of those.  When I get sick or feverish, my mind just races way too fast and my dreams are a disjointed mess, flitting from one thing to the next faster to make any sense.  People will be talking utter nonsense, like asking me what is the square root of orange or some such.

----------


## FrancisB

Just wanted to say thanks for these posts, couldn't find these explained anywhere else on the internet and so eloquently too. Had these dreams as a kid and still unnerve me if I think too much about them.  Always started for me with a feeling of some vast human experiment having gone very wrong and messed up the laws and logic of the universe, left in limbo impossibly small and shapeless with these huge slow crushing shapes, terrifying!  Luckily long gone now.
I wonder if anyone's familiar with the opening credits of kid's TV series Sapphire and Steel (!)  - seems like they could well be an attempt by a fellow sufferer to explain a little of the "wrongness" of the feeling of this dream?   Worth a youtube visit. Or is it just me?
Anyway thanks again for these posts and sorry for jumping into your forum!

----------


## zabbwich

For some reason, this morning I thougt about this dream I had couple times as a kid and once in a horrible fever 2 years ago and this subject really got my interest. It is nice to know there are many others who has had these dreams.

What I remember about them: I was going forward in dark space or somekind and there were lots of shapes around and ahead of me, I couldn't understand how sharp and flawless they could be, most of those shapes were really big and yes, there always was that ''noise'', slowness and that feeling it would never end. 

In one of those dreams it was the same as I described before but it felt like I was going through some sort of infinite ''production line''. I think that was the most scary of those 3 or 4 dreams that I have had. It would be interesting to have this dream again, but not nice. I'm glad I haven't had these often anymore.

I would like to know have anyone considered these shapes extremely sharp or extremely perfect?

----------


## The Cusp

I was just going over some of the translations of the Russian Dream Hackers website
Dreamhackers &bull; View topic - Questions about the practi

and I found this





> In the labyrinths other creatures await us. They have much slower process of eating. It seems that you’re in a spacious passage which gets filled with liquid viscous air and you are like crystallized with it. Your freeze motionless, like a cockroach on a needle.



sound familiar?  Never thought of that slowness as being digested!

----------


## Raswalt

this only happened one time for me, and it only needed one time to be remembered many years after.. 

(although i did have a dream later that is like the "small/large paradox" which was all experienced in my body while being shown a moth up close with microscopic clarity, with a crisp proper male voice telling me how to view it, and "notice this and that.." - i still sometimes feel my dormant energy playing with the size paradox while i'm awake before sleeping.)

here's my fever dream when i was young..
there i am 1st person looking out into infinite whiteness, above below, all around. the whiteness was not blinding but somewhat muted and gave me the sense that if i could somehow touch the vast white i would feel the corners of a large room, in my mind/heart, all over. 
on the horizon thick ropes came ever so slowly towards me on mid-shin level. 
the ropes reached infinitely far right and left, and i had the same low frequency grow on me as the ropes got nearer, and it tortured me so much. 

it was one rope after the other, slowly coming toward me, and the whole time i had to watch this and was constantly dreading and anticipating the moment when i would have to jump it. 
but before i could ever jump the ropes, it would split in two in front of me and i would see realtime movement of different families doing different things in a gaping oval inside the split rope. so disturbing.. and with the constant humming of the dream... 
then they would shut just before me at the last second as if to trip me, yet i jumped over them in a drunken manner.

..i have this brutal feeling from time to time that if i had jumped into one of the scenes in the center of the ropes instead of being repulsed by what i saw- and melting against that malevolent thrum, i wouldn't be the sad yawning grave i am today.

hope you find what you need from your research on this.

-Raswalt

----------


## Mellyooo

I've shared these dreams since I was young, even experienced this while awake. Terrifying and indescribable. What can this mean.

----------


## MissyDawhMajii

I think I had a dream kind of in this catagory once......cept the object of focus wasn't a 'shape'.

It was a weird golden-ish colored statue of a head o_o; Which might of been George Washington's, or, something?....it was odd. XD

----------


## buttface

Interesting reads!

May as well share my experiences from childhood with 'fever dreams'.

These occurred occasionally but not often. The dreams always followed the same course - a 'puzzle' that had to be solved. I can't remember the exact details but the last one I had when I was an early teen was trying to get balls into a hole. It was impossible to do and had no idea how to complete the task. However, the 'fever' would break when logic seemed to kick in and I could imagine all the balls lining up and falling into the hole. Difficult to determine how long it lasted but would guess 5-10 minutes. The over-riding memory of them was the physical side of it. In each dream I had this very intense almost claustrophobic feeling. The nearest I can describe the feeling is when you clamp your teeth and bite down very hard. The feeling I got was exactly that you feel at the back of the jaw and through the teeth and gums. Indeed, that's what may have been happening when I was dreaming!

Apparently the dreaming process was a noisy one, enough to wake my parents in the room down the hall and for one of them to be at my bedside when I woke up from the dream.

I should add there was no illness connected with the dreams.

Anyone else get that physical feeling?

Cheers,
BF

----------


## zzzspawn

[QUOTE=The Cusp;334029]Time to make an official intro for this thread, as it didn't start off coherently after the split.  I've named this type of dream the *Timaes*, after a play written by Plato

_"The young Timaeus, stricken by fever, discovers the platonic solids and elementals in a fantastical journey."_

The common elements for these type of dream are as follows:

   -Occur with some frequency throughout early childhood, through natural dreaming or are     fever induced.  They usually come back briefly in your teens.

   -Leave you terrified upon waking, and it still gives you goosebumps to this day just to think about it.  Wake with cold sweats, much like a fever.

   -There is a feeling of awfull *SLOWNESS*, which is just horrifing.  Feels like you soul being ripped out, or just sheer insanity.

   -There are gometric shapes present, possibly the platonic solids.


wow, I had this as well! first time I had it was on a christmas, I don't remember how old I was exactly, but I was young, and I had a really bad fever, as a young boy I had a lot of fevers, and after that christmas I had this dream a couple of times; the best way I can describe it is kind of like a darkness with a 3d cube(although it sort of spun around and changed shapes.. if that makes any sense), it hurt my head a lot when it happened, it was as if I was trying to look away from it, but couldn't manage it.. and YES it still gives me goosebumps to this day :S I had it again when I became older, and moved on into my teens, it came back to me one night, it was the worst feeling ever and I could kind of comprehend it more, as I both had experienced it before a couple of times, and I was older, so it didn't scare me so much because of what it was. what scared me more this time was that I couldn't control it in any way, it was as if I were aware of what was happening, but I just couldn't do anything about it..

I haven't thought about it in forever now, and randomly came over something on the internet about geometric shapes and dreams, and I had to google it.. I never thought someone else would have had this kind of dream.. but here I am.. now it's even more creepy.

although i now wan't to read more about this  :smiley: 

I haven't read the whole thread yet, but I just wan't to let you know that here's another one that's had the experience..

----------


## The Cusp

[QUOTE=zzzspawn;2058952]



> kind of like a darkness with a 3d cube(although it sort of spun around and changed shapes.



Would it have by any chance changed into an icosahedron?  That's the shape directly below the cube in my avatar?  I ask because those shapes are dual in nature, and your dream shape going back and forth between a cube and an icosahedron would make a lot of sense.


I always thought there was no good reason I should know what the platonic solids were or dream about them at such a young age, but it turns out there may have been a very good reason in my case after all.  The Spirograph.  That kind of singular focus toy would sear sacred geometry into your brain in the same way video games incubate dreams.

----------


## ku5891HG

Some of the descriptions on here sound very familiar to a recurring nightmare I used to experience as a child. My nightmares were fever-induced (why do fevers give us the most horrendous dreams?) It's really hard to put my dream into words but I'll try... Everything is slowed down, agonizingly slow, and hear a slow, drawn out, deep voice- too slow to be coherent. Visually, the only thing I am looking at are blocks which are slowly moving round in circles. A visual variation I sometimes had was of what I would describe as slow waves, or ripples, although neither word really captures exactly what I mean. In the dreams, everything was always brown coloured. And the feeling was utterly horrific but I can't explain why..   But it was truly the most soul destroying feeling. 
Another feeling I associate with the nightmare is to do with size and weightlessness. It's as if I am tiny and the room around me is gigantic, but has no weight. Sort of like holding a huge balloon. Again, I don't know why should result in such a horrific feeling. Must all relate to the fever

----------


## The Cusp

Thanks for the goosebumps!  Good description.

----------


## CheddarAddict

I have a theory about all of these people saying things about size perception and large objects moving extremely slowly and why these experiences are so terrifying, could it be that when people see these extremely large objects moving slowly that the objects are in fact further away than you perceive them to be and alongside this they are actually moving a lot faster than you perceive them to be. This means that they would have to have an incredible, unthinkable amount of force to move them at such a speed and your brain simply can't process this. If this is the case then I'd say the reason they seem so terrifying is that they make us feel so small and insignificant. I myself had dreams about huge, dense objects being suspended hanging from a tiny thin wire and thinking about how strong that tiny wire must be to hold up such a large mass was just disturbing for whatever reason. Another very strange dream which is similar is one in which i have a regular cocktail stick and on it there is the biggest chunk of cheese imaginable, the size of a house or so and that it is only kept there because something has meticulously balanced it there and that any tiny movement i make could topple it causing it to crush me. 

I have also thought of another way to describe the feeling of the impossible task described by some people on this thread, imagine the second Hobbit film in which Bilbo needs to find the arkenstone amongst the immensely vast halls and chambers full of gold. Just a complete overwhelming sense of helplessness and inability. In actual fact dreams like this could very possibly be where the term needle in a haystack originated from.

----------


## Mylesmyles

I've been coming on this thread maybe once or twice a year since 2009, hoping someone had an explanation for these dreams.  Wishful thinking...how could someone explain it? It's 2014 now.  I figure I should leave my experience here along with everyone else because this thread has made me feel a bit better that I was not the only kid that went through this.   :smiley: 

The dreams would always happen when I had a fever, quite often.  I got sick a lot.  It would start with me lying in bed.  I could feel myself falling asleep, but I would be fully aware of what was happening.  My body would become heavy...so heavy it felt like I was being pulled to the core of the Earth, melting into my pillow.  Painful ringing buzz in my ears.  The walls would come closing in, but seem so far away and when that happened, the dream would begin.

Dark, black void. That's where I was.  Nothing but black infinite space.  Excruciatingly loud silence.  Gold parallel lines evenly spaced would move towards me at a constant speed.  I would jump over them, trying to reach the end, but they were never ending.  I've never felt so alone in my life. Time didn't exist wherever that was.  

I woke up the next day once and found five dots (like on a dice) on the side of my forehead.  My mom said it was a rash, but I always entertained the idea that I was abducted by aliens.  Lol. I also got really sick once and my mom said evil spirits had gone inside my body.  She drained some of my blood at the fingertips and the blood was black.  

What does this all mean? Who knows.  But last year, when I was spending alone time at the top of the Andes Mountains, that dreadful feeling came back.  I started melting into the pillow again, but this time I was a little excited.  Since I was 20 years older since it happened, I thought maybe I could rationalize it.  This anticipation just led to me being awake and not being able to fall asleep.  The next night, I had sleep paralysis 6 times in 2 hours. (Only experienced sleep paralysis once in my life, a year earlier in my haunted apartment.)  not sure if there's any correlation between any of this, but it's worth mentioning, in case.  Besides, when I tell people of this, they think I'm insane.

----------


## m1da

I've had similar dreams, except it's not shapes or voids, it's more like an impossible task that I have to do. I've only had 2 so far but since I'm only 15 I'm bound to have more. Both of the times I've had them I had a pretty bad fever and I wasn't asleep either, I thought I was at the time but I know I was awake. It was the same exact dream too, I can't remember how it started but it always led to me trying to "help" these "things" that were fighting each other. The best way I could describe the "things" is that they were really small, almost like insects, but at the same time they were incredibly huge, and it seemed like they took up the whole room. I also couldn't "see" them but I knew what they looked like at the same time, it's weird I know. So in the "dream" , if you could even call it that, the insect things were fighting each other on what seemed to be rectangles that were floating right in front of my face, even though I couldn't see it. Also the fighting was just more of like really fast movements and what seemed to be kind of like "explosions". It felt like I needed to help one of them or something absolutely horrible would happen. Eventually I got up and stood at my parents bedroom door for about five minutes about to knock on the door, but I just couldn't do it. I don't know how it ended either but it just did, and then I went back to bed. It was one of the weirdest and scariest things I've ever experienced. The second time the dream happened It was almost exactly the same except that I kind of took control for a second and thought "why am I freaking out about this? Its not even real?" But I still couldn't get over the feeling. I really hope I don't have another one of these but at the same time I do, so I can try to figure out  what it means. Sorry if this didn't make any sense, it's reeeeaaaalllyyy hard to explain.

----------


## The Cusp

Good description M1da

----------


## bleemedina

weird i can relate my dreams, i have been having recently having, as like a dmt trip;however, not like what everyone else here is describing. i have been having dreams of me floating through these infinite rooms. these rooms form around a circle center, which is hollow, more like a hollow pole. these formations has infinite floors and no sense of direction. whenever i enter a room, which is a perfect square, i observe the rooms wallpaper. the wallpaper are geometric patters. the patterns look like they are no moving, but i know they are moving. if i stare into a room for a while i find my self floating through a endless part in space. i am never trapped in this because i always am able to leave the room. All of the rooms are like this, but with different colors and voids. however there is one room among the infinite of rooms that has an circle in the floor, note the room still has the weird wallpaper and same size. when i floated over this circle a beam of light appears, and this light propels me up. next thing i know i am in another square shape room, but this time the room has no corners nor edges, everything kinda flowed into each other. the wallpaper was way more complex, which is hard to describe. when i leave the room i notice that i was in a higher plane I'm guessing. i guessed this because i see infinite rooms again with the rooms forming around a circle centerpiece again, with endless floors. however this time there where people/souls/spirits roaming around. i could interact with them and talk to them. sad part i really do not remember the conversations with them, plus we talked but with our minds. before i woke up i walked into this room that everyone was going to and leaving from. i entered this room to notice it had no patterns or it did? but i was focused on a statue that was covered with a sheet. i was not afraid to find out the truth of what was under the sheet so i took it off. when the sheet was off i was observing a goblin/elf like statue. it grabbed me and tried pulling me into its mouth. i got loose and got out of the room, only to find out i can not leave the room this time. i accept the fact i could not leave and stayed. the goblin/elf noticed i was not ready to go into his mouth, which now in retrospect it was another higher plane of existence. i stayed in the room with other beings, human like, i saw a loading screen which was at like 25-30% completed. now this being was on a device looking all about me  and was impressed on my achievements. i still wounder what achievements, like life ACHIEVEMENTS? but i didn't have all the requirements i needed, but for what? i am guessing the loading screen was stuck since i did not finish my accomplishments. from here everything when into a blur and i woke up. anyone else has had this dream or anything similar? each time i enter this dream. i learn more and more, and i become more aware

----------


## spacebf

Hi, I would like to share my experience.

I had a nightmare like this about 3 or 4 times when I was a kid, and it was such a heavy experience that I kinda obssessed about it as I grew up, trying to find ways to explain it. In the past months, I came across some things (which I'll talk about) that made me remember those nightmares very vividly, to the point I could almost feel the sensation again. I'll try to describe it as best as I can.

It began with me seeing a clock in the middle of nothing. I had absolutely no way to tell the size of that clock, there were no other references, no other objects in my vision that could provide me with an understanding of the dimensions of that clock. It looked the same size as a normal clock, attached to a wall, but as there was only empty space and a clock, so it could also look like a giant clock in a distance, as CheddarAddict mentioned. It was right there at the center of my vision and no matter how much I tried to look another direction, the clock would remain there, at the center. I couldn't escape from looking at it. 


It felt like the pointers on the clock were moving but never changing position. It felt like hours passed but in the clock's time, not even a second had gone by. 

This clock was the main part of the nightmare, but wasn't the only thing that happened. Sometimes the nightmare would change to me being in a TV show, like a game show. It felt as if I was, at the same time, watching it on a TV screen and being present there, where the show was being filmed. I felt so confused that. And then, something happened that made me feel even worse: the right half of the "TV screen" became static noise, and since I also felt I was inside the game show, it felt like the right side of my vision was completely static noise. But only the right side, I could still see the game show with my left side. That feeling that everything was moving but never changing position was there too. 

Then everything would go back to the damned clock. Complete silence and empty space and the clock that moved so slow that it didn't actually move. You are all probably aware of the concept of limits in calculus, right? That approaching x to a number means it will get infinitely close to that number but never assume that number's value? The pointer of the clock seemed to be getting infinitely close to a number but never reaching that number. I kinda freaked out when I learned about limits in college, because it brought back this nightmare.

And then, recently I was watching adventure time and there was a scene that almost made me panic.  I should warn everyone that this scene can cause A LOT of discomfort so I don't recommend watching it if you don't feel well. It's a scene that shows "One second later" for 20 seconds with a very unsettling sound.

 -> youtube(.) com/ watch?v=mg3fYnzUKCM (sorry for not posting the link directly, I just registered)

I woke up and started to cry and my grandma came to see what was happening. I don't think she measured my fever, but I suppose I had one. Could be cough syrup too, but I can't recall if I was taking it at that time.
But at that time, when I woke up, everything felt so weird, everything looked like giant objects that were too far away; one of my arms felt heavy, and the other one felt light as a feather. The only other time I felt like this was when I slept over my arm and woke up with very bad blood circulation.
I thought the nightmare had stopped but the clock came up again, then the game show, and another scene that looked like a waterfall. It would alternate between deafening silence and deafening loud and confusing sound of too much people talking at the same time.

I'm sorry if I talked too much and if my description is confusing, I just needed to get this out of my chest. I've been having a bad feeling lately, like a premonition that soon I'll be experiencing these nightmares again. It's been very hard for me to sleep and it's messing with my mind. :/

----------


## The Cusp

> It felt like the pointers on the clock were moving but never changing position. It felt like hours passed but in the clock's time, not even a second had gone by. 
> ...
>  That feeling that everything was moving but never changing position was there too. 
> ...
> Then everything would go back to the damned clock. Complete silence and empty space and the clock that moved so slow that it didn't actually move. You are all probably aware of the concept of limits in calculus, right? That approaching x to a number means it will get infinitely close to that number but never assume that number's value? The pointer of the clock seemed to be getting infinitely close to a number but never reaching that number. I kinda freaked out when I learned about limits in college, because it brought back this nightmare.
> ...
>  everything looked like giant objects that were too far away; 
> ...
>  It would alternate between deafening silence and deafening loud and confusing sound of too much people talking at the same time.



Not confusing at all, that was spot on! 

Adventure Time actually manages to portray a lot of deep and esoteric stuff pretty accurately.

----------


## omtaozen

Okay so, uh. This is interesting. I came upon another thread titled "High Fever causes horrifying Dream/Hullicination.. what is it?" ((HTTP)www(DOT)dreamviews(DOT)com/sleep-health/52026-high-fever-causes-horrifying-dream-hullicination-what.html) which lead me here; I actually felt quite uncomfortable at times while browsing through these thread due to being able to relate.

When I was between six and eight years old, I used to have these nightmarish fever dreams. I didn't think much of it at the time, but these are among the few dreams that have stayed with me to this day.

I used to describe it as seeing a square inside a square, but the square that was inside the other square was itself the other square. It was the same square, but it was inside itself. For all I know, they might've been cubes or even hypercubes, but that's not the important part; It was one, but it was also separate. Not only that, the whole fucking thing was moving (slowly, and weirdly), and it was almost as if the movement "began" way beyond that which I could perceive, if that makes any sense. These sense of motion also made my stomach turn. I've attributed the movement to the pounding sensation of the headache itself, because I remember there being a sort of looping sensation to it. Part of it could also have been due the slight sensation of having "the spins" due to the high fever; Everything was moving, or spinning slowly, and in this "area" was the shape(s) that was one but also two.

Now, years later, having experimented with a couple of drugs, and having quite some experience with meditation and contemplative practices such as Zen buddhism and Taosim, I've come to see all of this as just another form of ego softening, ego death, perceiving Indra's Net (check out the description on Wikipedia), or sensing the Tao. The reason I think it feels so uncomfortable is partly due to the physical and mental sensation of being ill and having the fever, but also due to a lack of context for the imagery and the whole of the experience.

Neuroscientist Sam Harris recently did an interview (and he just released his latest book on the subject of spirituality as a meaningful neurological phenomenon, called "Waking Up: A Guide to Spirituality Without Religion") which can be read here:

(HTTP)opinionator(DOT)blogs(DOT)nytimes.com/2014/09/07/sam-harriss-vanishing-self/

To summarize: The self, the I, the you, the sense that you are separate from nature and the universe, is precisely like the white square in the following picture: (HTTP)graphics8(DOT)nytimes(DOT)com/images/2014/09/05/opinion/stone-optical-illusion/stone-optical-illusion-blog480.png It's an illusion, but it's a convincing illusion. When this illusion is broken down, either by psychedelics, meditation, contemplation, or by a waking nightmare, then there's the potential that great confusion will arise unless one is familiar with lines of thought that deal with this issue of "cosmic unity" and an illusory sense of self.

The intense confusion that arises with these nightmares could very well be due to an incredibly warped perception of the self, and a sort of subconscious drive to answer the question "What am I?", while simultaneously receiving information that tells you that you are not actually separate, and that you do not exist as you think you do. If you do not exist as you think you do, as a separate entity, then the question can not be answered (because it is completely nonsensical), but the question seems very meaningful, and you feel like there must be an answer, so you may end up panicking out of pure confusion.

Here is a video of author and philosopher Alan Watts, explaining the impossibility of the task of answering the question "What am I?" by using the analogy of the feedback loop caused by aiming a camera at its monitor:

(HTTP)www(DOT)youtube(DOT)com/watch?v=J8jzEPXgc4Q&feature=youtu.be&t=6m56s

The geometry and perceived slowness of the nightmares may be a consequence of the fact that these concepts can not be grasped by linear thought, so the experience manifests itself as mental imagery and physical sensations rather than as a pattern of language based thought.

Someone also expressed thoughts regarding slow moving objects that are close and large quick moving objects that are far away being perceived in similar ways; I think that this feeds into these ideas of relativity and duality. Things are not always as they seem, and one thing can be another thing depending on your perspective. Also, sometimes two apparently different things can grow out of the same whole, like the two sides of a coin, or like the self and the non-self, the I and the universe.

----------


## tetekoe

I'm about halfway through reading all the responses. I wouldn't have made it this far if I hadn't heard of this thing, almost identically before. One of my best friends had what sounds like this exact experience while smoking the Salvia plant.

He described it as complete blackness, with bluish geometric shapes going out of view, then coming back into view in a circle, and turned around again and again, very slowly by a big wagon wheel turning very slowly. The wagon wheel spun painstakingly slowly and was painful to watch and experience and comprehend. The shapes would collide with him and rip parts of his soul out, then go in the circle and collide with him again and rip more of his soul out each time.

Not exactly a dream, per se, but it seemed too similar to these dreams to omit.

----------


## korki

Today, I am sick.  I googled 'fever dreams' to avoid going to sleep, even though I know I will eventually.  At 101 degree fever, the dream was just annoying - stuck in an endless loop of trying to figure out specifications for a project I am currently managing.  The longer it went on, I kept losing more and more of the project details until I had no clue what needed to be figured out.  But it was the 102 degree fever that did me in.  In real life, I lost my first two children at birth; I dreamed that I was in the hospital, sorting out little baby socks to be donated to mothers who would need them.  An aide came to talk to me, and I tried to explain that the socks had belonged to my third baby that had just died.  She gently asked me what his name was, and I couldn't tell her.  I remember how crushing it was to believe that I had forgotten my newly deceased baby's name.  I woke up crying, and I had to verbally coach myself that there was no third name to remember, but t had seemed so dreadfully real and convincing.

I have taken aspirin and I know my fever is currently under the 101 level.  I am going to try sleep again.

----------


## IJJIJIIJJIJI

Hello everyone.

Firstly, _omtaozen_ - Thanks for your post. Really interesting insight.

Wow. Many of these experiences are bizarrely familiar.
My interest in this phenomena reignited after coming across a thread on Reddit - www(.)reddit(.)com/r/AskReddit/comments/2k6786/have_you_ever_encountered_something_paranormal/clicscm
And after reading all of those comments and the 8 pages of tingle-inducing posts here, my mind is all but blown.

Anyway, here are some of my past experiences with infinity. I haven't experienced many of these for a long time, so it is all quite hazy, not that it was ever particularly clear, but by reading all these posts I'm beginning to piece together these fractured memories. 

*1. The Perfection* - _Dream state_

Often presented to me in the form of spheres. Oh how I hated the spheres. Their texture was weirdly similar to zabbwich's explanation: 





> For some reason, this morning I thougt about this dream I had couple times as a kid and once in a horrible fever 2 years ago and this subject really got my interest. It is nice to know there are many others who has had these dreams.
> 
> What I remember about them: I was going forward in dark space or somekind and there were lots of shapes around and ahead of me, I couldn't understand how sharp and flawless they could be, most of those shapes were really big and yes, there always was that ''noise'', slowness and that feeling it would never end. 
> 
> In one of those dreams it was the same as I described before but it felt like I was going through some sort of infinite ''production line''. I think that was the most scary of those 3 or 4 dreams that I have had. It would be interesting to have this dream again, but not nice. I'm glad I haven't had these often anymore.
> 
> I would like to know have anyone considered these shapes extremely sharp or extremely perfect?



...and with definite similarities to Katla's explanation: 





> I used to have similar dreams as a kid. 
> 
> I remember being infront of an enormous, spherical object.
> It was tremendously huge, perhaps infinite.
> This object moved towards me extremely slow.
> Their was extreme gravity pulling me towards the object, but I never reached it. 
> 
> And at the same time this extreme gravity was compressing me into something tiny. Something infinitely tiny!
> I remember the object as being the definition of the word "perfect".
> ...



So incomprehensibly perfect and smooth, to such a degree that they were sharp. I used to describe the texture as something that was once the softest thing imaginable, but had since become petrified, resulting in an infinitely fractalised and "sharp" surface. Sort of like petrified cotton balls or coral, but not quite. As I grew older and the dream became more commonplace, the spheres graduated into an all-encompassing feeling/sensation, in a sense, permeating me with their impossibly perfect and smoothly sharp characteristics. Or perhaps it is more that I became a sphere. I'm not sure. An indescribably horrible feeling, nonetheless. Very much like static noise tearing me apart at some fundamental level.

I am remembering just now that during the dreams, this textual quality of limitless complexity actively increases its perfection to impossible levels, and once this terrifying perfection of rising intensity is almost achieved, I wake up. I guess it is like smoothing out a fractal; a ridiculously absurd notion to the rational mind. I'm guessing that this is quite possibly my version of what seems to be colloquially referred to as "The Impossible Task" dream.

I can't quite recall, but it's possible that the spheres are related to, or the same as, the boulders during The Crushing...

*2. The Crushing* - _Dream state_

The feeling of something impossibly tiny and delicate being crushed/popped by something else impossibly large. Once again, it appears I am also not alone:





> HAS ANYONE HAD THIS EXPERIENCE BEFORE?? I only remeber having this frightening dream as a child, and maybe once or twice in my early teens. It was only when I was delerious with fever. I had a reoccuring dream that I was in a big cave, and there were horrible terrifying loud noises, like quick bursts of harsh yelling. Then a HUGE MASSIVE BOULDER came voilently rolling towards me as if to crush me. It was SO LOUD, SO VIOLENTLY LOUD and so frieghtening. The Boulder somehow didn't crush me and went away. All of a sudden it was DEAD SILENCE, like a VACUUM, THEN out of the ground over which the boulder had just rolled, a tiny, delicate, innocent little blade of grass sprouts up, with a little flower on it. It was almost as if it was supposed to be a sign of relief, like the sprout of grass was symbolizing "its ok, dont worry". But then the fear came back instantly, because I knew that the tiny little blade of grass could do absolutely nothing to protect me if that boulder was to return. It was a horrible, helpless, miserable and frightening feeling.



and...





> That sound very much like the hallucinations I have every time I have high fever! The difference is that in mine there is no "scene" (the cave you were talking about), it's more abstract and it's not a boulder but it's round, sometimes it's falling, sometimes it feels like it's pushing against me and sometimes I get some sort of task-feeling that I have to move it, but that's impossible because it feels like it's as heavy as planet earth itself. And there is a ton of noise, it's something like a crowd of people talking, violently loud, and everyone is bashing me. Suddenly everything turns silent and calm. And then there is that thin and tiny thing (the flower you mentioned), for me it doesn't come out of the ground, instead it just appears out of nowhere, mostly in my hand and it's tiny and very thin but oddly it's extremely heavy as for it's size. Then there is a voice trying to calm me, it's friendly, opposite to the crowd, but it's VERY loud. And suddenly the gigantic thing comes back together with all the noise and continues for something that feels like forever. The hallucination isn't always the same for me (Depending on where I am experiencing it (Mostly it starts by waking me up and I end up standing beside my bed, semi-conscious. But sometimes it occurs while in the bathroom, while preparing to go to bed.)), but it always has the same "basics", the gigantic round thing, the noise, the tiny thing and the calming voice. And it always ends up with the fear, the noise and the gigantic thing coming back.
> Sorry for writing so long but your dream just reminded me of it.



When I was younger, I would take the role of the infinitely tiny object being almost crushed by infinitely large and infinitely distant boulders in some sort of void. The boulders would move and rotate agonisingly slowly, but never actually reach me, but I would be filled with the deepest sense of dread and impending doom. I remember once leaping out of bed, running to my nanna while screaming "they're coming... they're coming". This freak show lasted for about 10 minutes.

Now that I'm older, I seem to take the role of the infinitely large object quickly crushing something infinitely tiny and infinitely close, usually a flower or some such thing. When it happens, the sheer insignificance of the event is overwhelming. This seems to mainly happen during hangover-snoozes, usually at the end of a dream just before waking up.

I'm only just realising as I type this, but these perspectives seem to be an infinitely exaggerated version of, for example, an ant and an elephant. To an ant, an elephant would appear to be moving very slowly, but to an elephant, the ant would appear rather fast for its size. In the realm of the infinite, the elephant would be essentially motionless to the ant's eyes, but the ant's movements would be essentially instant and infinitesimal to the elephant, in effect non-existent. From the infinite ant's perspective, the elephant is forever. From the infinite elephant's perspective, the ant was never.

*3. The Grinding* - _Dream & (weed trip) waking states_

I feel as though it may be the combination of both of The Crushing states. Two sides of the same coin. It is very similar to the agonisingly slow rotation of the boulders, but now that I'm older, this manifests in an all-encompassing feeling/sensation where I am the thing that is forever moving, but at the same time, not. It tends to mainly occur these days during hangover-snoozes, like with The Crushing, but is no less horrifying. 

It has also occurred once while awake after a particularly intense bong hit where I thought that everything was repeating. The only time I've tripped on weed. It was as though my short-term memory was non-existent, and so without a reference point and no proof in memory of any of the previously occurring sequence of events, all that existed was the "now". Forever this moment in time, or the absence of.

*4. The Chasm* (or Alice in Wonderland syndrome - Macropsia & Teleopsia) - _Dream & waking states_

A seemingly common occurrence amongst other (day)dreamers, it involves the feeling that I am infinitely tiny and everything is infinitely huge and infinitely distant, with an endless rift in-between. For example, I could be just sitting there watching TV, when all of a sudden my perspective would shift. It's as though I become acutely aware of my consciousness being a singularity, and everything in my sight is at the "edge" of the universe.

This still happens to me semi-frequently, and I can somewhat will myself to slip into this perspective during my waking state. This and The Closing are also the only two of these phenomena that don't deeply disturb my soul.

*5. The Closing* (or Alice in Wonderland syndrome - Micropsia & Pelopsia) - _Dream state_

The opposite of The Chasm. This sensation usually occurs during The Crushing, when I exist as the impossibly large object.

-----------------------------------------------------

Anyway, that's all I can recall at the moment. There are just so many oddly specific parallels that can be drawn from everyone's experiences. Although our individual experiences are recalled with some variation - an expected consequence of attempting to rationalise and communicate something so abstract and otherworldy - there appears to be a singular, common theme throughout. I can't quite put my finger on it. Something intangible. Something fundamental and absolute.

I will definitely be keeping an eye on this thread for further insight, but for now I'm off to look at fractals. I fucking love fractals. Now that I think about it, I get the feeling that the universe is an inside-out fractal. And after spacebf's post up above, I think I'm gonna need to go learn about limits in calculus  :smiley: 

Also, if anyone knows of any further material on any of these themes - spiritual, scientific, fictional or otherwise - I would be ever so grateful.

----------


## lightway

> Good description M1da



I'm not sure if anyone still replies or even looks at these threads still, but i stumbled across it while searching for answers. 
The Cusp, I myself have had these "fever dreams", both induced by a fever and on a regular day, but also on days that i am totally overwhelmed, should we factor that in on why people get these fever dreams?
I just had one last night, brought upon by my fever I'm guessing. Even though it wasn't my first time, it still brought me a terrible feeling. As most, including yourself have described it, is what goes on in my horrific dream. My way to explain it would be an object that I'm not to sure is, keeps increasing in size, almost like a snowball that you keep trying to shape into the largest one yet. I can't do anything about it, its almost like I'm not there, but i could tell i am and as i try to scream, nothing happens. By that time I'm awake and in cold sweats, scared. I thought I was the only one having these recurring dreams, but obviously not. It's amazing how long this thread has been going, by the way.

----------


## torchlight

I've been feverish lately and having these dreams as well, just as I did every so often when I was a kid. In my case, even after I wake up, the dream, or the intense feelings associated with them, continue to linger in my consciousness, even if I get up and walk around a bit, and it takes a few minutes to "shake it off." 

It's as though there's some "small, smooth, tranquil, very perfect piece" that somehow I'm in possession of, or a part of, or is a part of me, that suddenly gets overwhelmed by a "very large, obtuse, aggressive piece" that doesn't fit and will topple everything, crush everything under its impossible weight, upend normality and devastate my world completely. Its approach seems sudden and totally overwhelming, carrying with it an acute sense of terrifying dread and doom, impossible to handle and completely devastating. Like an enormous object that I know, as it's approaching, is too huge for me to "lift" or "fit" or "manage," making everything horribly unbalanced. Like I'm a tiny sailboat that's suddenly been ladened with a billion pounds of unwanted cargo. 

Physically I feel very small, almost miniaturized, and it's like the whole world is crashing down on my sanity, like my mind is being squeezed down into the singularity of a mental black hole, slipping, slipping downward as the whole world closes in around me. 

It's the most psychologically unpleasant and maddening sensation I've ever experienced, and it reminds me, almost like a warning, of how fragile ones grip on reality really is. But reading this thread is actually a real comfort, and it's good to know I'm not the only one to have experienced this bizarre phenomena.

----------


## vvnc

I've been visiting this place for years but now I just _had_ to make an account. I had dreams like the ones described in this thread and they've been bugging me for years. I've tried explaining them to people but no-one seemed to understand what in the hell I was talking about. So needless to say my jaw fell on the floor when I found this thread. All of these posts are so oddly accurate at describing how they felt.

I've had quite a few of these as a kid, especially when I was bedridden. But this one in particular I can still remember quite clearly. I'm pretty sure I did have a high fever then. If I recall correctly I had the same geometric nightmare 3 times and it always began from a somewhat similar dream.

-

I'm floating above a peaceful green plain. There's a light blue river flowing just below my viewpoint. The colors are very exuberant. Suddenly I feel myself to be sucked into another world. My view starts turning into this white, vast void of nothingness. Whatever bodily sensations I still had are gone. I think I was lucid before (used to have them regularly as a kid) but I'm not anymore. It was as if I had moved into another plane of reality. There were these possibly black shapes. I couldn't make out what they looked like, they just felt like some incomprehensible formations of infinite amounts of energy. It was like I was observing that world in it's entirety yet I only actually saw hazy snippets of it. The shapes moved in odd motions, they were insanely slow and followed their own seemingly random tracks but I knew exactly where they'd move. As if the shapes were already in their future positions but they weren't.

I was overwhelmed by a sense of despair and discomfort. You know that uneasy feeling when you can't seem to get sleep in less than a few hundred short chunks and keep rolling in your bed, sweating while stuck in a state between dreams and reality, trying to get up so the torture would end but to no avail? Anyways, it was like that, but even worse. The shapes just kept moving in a slow, grinding motion. I felt like I was supposed to make an end to it but I didn't seem to even exist there but as some helpless, uncontrollable and meaningless entity. I was assigned to do something but I simply couldn't. Time felt like it spun over years. I don't mean that I felt like I actually was in the dream for that long, it's hard to explain. It was like the dream was never going to end and I'd be trapped there, in an unruly geometric hell, for an eternity. It was like the shapes had some kind of an endpoint but as they approached it it kept being just there, beyond grasp, forever. And as the shapes kept moving my sense of dread just kept getting worse and worse. I felt like I was slowly dying but there was no end in sight. There was nothing I could do but keep observing those transcendent things endlessly move towards something they'd never reach.

-

The dream just abruptly stopped every time and I'd wake up feeling empty, that dread still looming there. I can try to write down the other ones if I happen to recall them more vividly.

It'd be great to have that dream once again, as soul wrenching as it was.

----------


## tammha

This. So much this. 





> I searched the platonic solids, but I think mine was a wheel shape - not a sphere - but a wheel. 
> I remember being sick in bed, or on the couch, with the flu. And I'd close my eyes and see total blackness. Then the wheel would appear - it was moving agonizingly slow, so slow I wanted to vomit. It's so hard to describe the feeling. Everything was silent - deafeningly silent and slow. But the wheel turned and moved toward my vision, growing larger, and the larger it got, the sicker I felt. I wanted it to stop but everytime I closed my eyes, the whole thing would start over again, making me sicker and sicker, and dizzy - like spinning, like laying facedown on the rocking floor of a pitching shipdeck. I remember trying to stay awake and trying not to close my eyes to avoid that godawful feeling. Then the vision would creep at the corners of my vision and overtake my senses, going through another cycle.
> 
> I don't know if that's anything like what you guys have experienced, but that's the best i could put it into words. There's really no way to describe it. I think The Cusp explained the horror of it well.

----------


## VivianVector

I used to have these often as a child. Whenever I told other people about them, I described them as fever dreams, but I was never ill or running a temperature. I never saw the platonic solids, but I can relate to sensations. There would be a great stretching and squashing, as though I was being pulled and morphed into different sizes while the rest of the space around me was doing the same. At this point there were no visuals, just a horrible, agonising feeling. I would feel as though I had become incredibly small, and then I would change and my surroundings would become incredibly distant, and then suddenly snap back into being very close.

This would then lead into the visuals. The visuals instilled me with a sense of absolute horror. They also would not stop after I awoke. I would get up and run to my parents' room, still plagued by the dreams. If I ever felt them coming on, I knew that I would be in for a rough night. Someone here mentioned a 'production line' type dream, and I can definitely relate to that. While there were several different recurring visuals, one that I can still recall involved the view of a sidewalk with a man walking down it, but he was repeated several times. He would continue walking, and as he would leave the frame to the left, another clone of him would appear entering the frame to the right. It was incredibly agonising. While he wasn't moving particularly fast or slow, it gave the feeling of terrible slowness but with a very manic, frenetic energy as well.

The other recurring visual gave me such a strong association of fear to the imagery, that it took me many years to get over it. The visuals were simple, but instilled more information than was given. They were completely still, there was no movement, but still gave of the same horrible sensations as above. The background would be plain, normally an off-white colour. A 'figure' would be in the centre. It was a circle on top of a long, upright stick, much like the shape of a lollipop or street sign. I would get the feeling of 'queen', coupled with terror. Sometimes there would be more than one. On the 'ground' around them, would be smaller figures, but these were prostrate. They had a similar circular head. The ground around them was covered in curly, wavy lines, reminiscent of vines. 

All I can say now, is that I'm glad I don't get these anymore.

----------


## dudetato

Glad I found this thread, I will add my experiences (as well as my families) as well:
Im also 15 m1da and the last time this happened to my while unconscious was probably a year ago, I haven't had a fever for a long time, but when I was a kid and got fevers I had the same exact dreams, and I found out that the same exact dreams happened to my dad and sister, as well as some other conscious phenomena - We all have the same three fever dreams. Pretty much every time I had these dreams, and they would happen almost every night and not fever induced, when I was younger I would "sleep-scream" because they were so scary. My parents told me that I would wake up and bang on all the doors and scream, all while mumbling random stuff about "growing" and "slow".

Dream 1 - Race Car
This dream is very simple but very terrifying. It is the plain outside view of a race car going faster and faster but relatively moving deathly slow. Kind of like viewing a car going fast in real life, but comparing it to the incredibly faster planetary motion. The car never seems to budge but I can feel the momentum and the forces pushing it. My dad made a song about this dream and I realized I had the same dreams as well as my sister

Dream 2 - Dividing
This one was the most prevalent growing up for all of us. It is very much like the dreams everyone else was describing but for us it was only two dimensional elipses, but not perfect, as they were always dividing, but the part that scared me the most was that they followed no law of conservation of mass. The kept dividing but they all had the same weight as the original blob. They would all pulse as the divided and I could hear a deafening pulsing roar which would make my head hurt a lot. This was all happening at what seemed like a reeeaaallllyy slow pace but the blobs would undoubtedly divide every second. For me sometimes these dreams happened without fever. The dreams scared me so much that I started to sleepwalk and start screaming and crying in my sleep because I couldn't make sense of it.

Dream 3 - Talking
This dream also has ties to our real lives. The unconscious version was a picture of someone talking but they talked so monotone and at such an odd predictable pace that it grinded into my soul. It felt like every word they spoke would get longer and heavier and slower and bear into my skull. The scarring part of this dream was whenever someone say at church or school would talk while I was young, this started to happen if they started talking at the same pitch and pace and I would start to zone out and everything would shrink. Still happens sometimes if someone is talking for a really long time at the same pace

I also had a conscious symptom that would happen between us three. This was mostly random but would happen more often during fevers. Everything would start to feel really weird, its hard to explain, but everything got unexplainably heavy and light at the same time. Like the density was getting lower but it was also getting heavier and then everything would start shrinking. I would touch my fingers and they would feel really sharp and brittle but really heavy, and playing the piano was impossible because everything would shrink really small and i felt like I would break my fingers If I played too hard.

(Edit) Dream 2.5: Multiplying
Oh, and also I would other random nightmares that had some super important task that was impossible to do, and these dreams felt like they lasted forever which scared me to death. I usually cant remember the details of these dreams except for the part where there is a lot of one thing and it usually multiplies so fast that I cant control everything and then I have to do this one thing a lot of times but it doesn't make a difference because it is impossible to account for all the multiplying. 

(Edit) Dream 4: Hero
These dreams were more random but still terrified me. It all started like a cliche teen hero novel, I had to save something, but then I found out it was impossible to do so. But for some reason I kept trying and trying to help and nothing would happen and sometimes this would combine with Dream 2.5 and things would start multiplying and people would die and it was all my fault


I think it would be fun to find a scientific explanation for this stuff, but for now I am deathly afraid of falling asleep when I have a fever

----------


## Wings

After so many years i finally know i am not alone! Many thanks to the threadstarter.
reading this topic made me subscribe to share my experience with fellow dreamers.
a big happenning in life made me overthink my past, and here it is, one of the first memories i have from this life is the overwhelming reoccuring dream about solids.

I feel they might be triggered by fever, but i know they could also develop under normal conditions.
The experience of this type of dream, is much more terryfying, than a nightmare about dark places, heights, or strange creatures. 
They felt as something totally different from everything i experienced when learning to live, when i think about it nowadays it feels as if it was a leftover from the beginning, very elemental, dense, heavy and noisy.
At first i was completely surprised, but when it became a frequent happening i became partially used to it, mainly because i noticed the dream had an introduction while being almost fully awake.

It started with seeing my bedroom and its content in pixelated particle like appearance.
then the noise came like pulsating power fields with very deep subbass content sweeping arround.
Then i knew i was there in this field of solids with their noise, i can not say for sure because its so long ago, but i felt most of the solids had their own type of noise i could remember from them passing me by.
besides those solids there were also lines with smooth curves towards the horizon, there was some elevation in the field but, the lines were never going vertical.
they were quite large and pulsated, they looked like a pathway, but they were in motion just as the solids, i can't remember stepping on one.
This whole thing i saw, manifested itsself in the same particle like appearance as my bedroom before the dream came up.
The slowness of the happening made me feel like if i was large 
and slow , most of the  time the slowness stayed with me for some time when waking up, and my hands felt heavy like they weren't mine.

I,ve dreamt a lot in my life, especially in the early years, this dream 
which i had so often made me search for my parents bedroom to sleep with them, but then the dream often came back when i was lying down again.
Often i fell down the stairs in search for my parents if they were in the living room.
I think the slowness and bigness made me misjudge the spacing of the steps, even in later years when i had this dream.

I do hope to contribute to this long going thread by sharing my dream of the solids.
A dream which might be much more than a dream.

Thanks for reading.

Bram

----------


## dudetato

Ok I was reminded of this thread because I had the most horrendous fever just yesterday. The worst parts was that I couldnt sleep so I was just stuck between hot and cold sweating on the couch all day. I did have some frustrating dreams the night before but they were not terrifying. As my fever was just coming down and I thought it was over, and through this whole experience I was definitely conscious, everything started to get extremely small. It was kind of like when I used to zone out as a kid. But this was way different, it was kind of like the room perception that Wings had above, but there was absolutely no noise even though the tv was on really loud in the other room. As it was happening I tried to look across one of my arms but it literally took 5 minutes to go from my shoulder to my fingers. I went outside because I thought that would help but I fainted when I got out the door. I got up after 30 seconds then went back to the couch but as soon as I sat down things started happening that are still messing me up right now. 

I think I actually experienced ego death because the whole room turned into, I guess what I thought was one note, or vibration. The room seemed like I was looking at it from miles up, and the room was miles wide. I tried calling for help but I didn't exist anymore. Then that vibration (the vibration was actually something visual, and it was the same loudness the whole time) started to exponentially grow. The first half of the vibration would replicate and then then half would replicate again, and it all kept growing and this was the part that was kind of unexplainable. I saw infinity and it was terrifying. The vibration should have never been able to reach infinity, but it kept on going past infinity. The vibration was kind of like a song that had grown way too long and had then enveloped the whole universe. I know that other stuff happened after it reached infinity, but I have no recollection of the actual events that happened. It was kind of like everything turned into grains and then was "eliminated". All I knew was that the vibration had turned so infinitely entropic and so infinitely vast, and that I (or whatever I was at that point) was still able to experience it in whole. After what seemed like an eternity, but was probably about an hour, Everything went back to normal and my fever was gone. 
And I swear I was not on drugs

----------


## TheApprentice

I had these kind of waking dreams several times as a child. Later in life I found these were called night terrors. They were usually associated with a fever. Sometimes it would be about rope. Coiling, tightening, stretching. I would often get extremely uncomfortable visuals and tactile sensations associated with it. I felt I was the rope and at the same time I could see it being pulled taut. Other times I'd have a dreadful feeling about something I'd done wrong. There was one time I imagined I'd lost a million pounds. I was so convinced it was real, and that all manner of dread and despair washed over me for the wrong I'd done and the punishment that would ensue. Past life memory maybe? I would run around the house screaming and crying in fear while my mother tried to pacify me without luck. Other times I'd have shapes, such as triangles appear as I closed my eyes, and just a feeling of utter confusion, like I was trapped between worlds. They were like hypnagogic hallucinations but much more terrible and unpleasant. I would feel myself being stretched apart, spinning round, twisting, becoming one with the shapes. Worst of all, they were impossible to wake up from, and would continue every time I closed my eyes. There was also a time I was having my tonsils out in hospital. I was put under general anaesthetic which was accompanied by the longest, weirdest, and one of the most unpleasant dreams of my life. I wouldn't even call it a dream because there was no script being played out like in a regular dream. It was just shapes, furniture, and ugly feelings synasthetically wrapped up into one long horrible trip. I partially woke up without sight and the nurses had to restrain me because I was struggling so much. They said I'd pulled the drip out of my hand when I'd woken up fully.

----------


## caterpillar

I discovered this website only yesterday and I would like to share my foundings. Yesterday I was reading Carl Gustav Jung's book "Memories, Dreams, Reflections" and I came across an interesting passage about geometric dreams of sizes. Then I remembered having them too when I was a child and a teenager (now I'm 23 and I don't have them anymore). The dream always began as just a grey background. Then, something as small as a tiny snowflake appeared. The smallness of the object was terrifying. Then it became huge and extremely heavy, simply crushing. I saw something like a giant boulder that crushed my whole existence. I recall seeing some kind of a grey man-like figure carrying the rock, as if it were Atlas carrying the whole world. The dreams were extremely terrifying and I feared them. I now sometimes dream of counting, and then it feels as if I am trying to solve mathematical equasions all night long and don't get any rest.

So, I would like to share the passage from Jung's book that triggered my search on the Internet and finding of this website:  "I had anxiety dreams of things that were now small, now large. For instance, I saw a tiny ball at a great distance; gradually it approached, growing steadily into a monstrous and suffocating object. Or I saw telegraph wires with birds sitting on them, and the wires grew thicker and thicker and my fear greater until the terror awoke me. Although these dreams were overtures to the physiological changes of puberty, they had in their turn a prelude which occurred about my seventh year. At that time I was sick with pseudo-croup, accompanied by choking fits. One night during an attack I stood at the foot of the bed, my head bent back over the bed rail, while my father held me under the arms. Above me I saw a glowing blue circle about the size of the full moon, and inside it moved golden figures which I thought were angels. This vision was repeated, and each time it allayed my fear of suffocation. But the suffocation returned in the anxiety dreams."

This is actually the first instance in books that I've encountered regarding these dreams. Also, there's a brief explanation that they may just simply be a result of growing up.

----------


## gab

> ... Also, there's a brief explanation that they may just simply be a result of growing up.



Well that's comforting that we will outgrow these. But also frightening, why does growing up exhibits itself in such a scary experience.

I have experienced a few geometric hypnogogic hallucinations (beginnings of a dream when falling asleep). But those were truly geometric. Repeating patterns or squares or triangles or similar. These were not scary.

I did have some sensations as a child when falling asleep. I thought I grew out of them but I did have it again later in life. I can't discribe it even to myself, it's so alien. Only thing I can say that when It happens, i feel relaxed, my tongue feels huge, bigger than my mouth and it shouldnt fit in there but it does and it's confusing. I get similar strange feeling to some other parts of my body. I can snap out of it easily just by wanting to. I never figured out what that was. Maybe some day I'll ask this in Beyond Dreaming.

----------


## lamarin

Hi, I am new here and found that threat by accident in google looking for similar kind dreams.
I was reading about it in other site, people sharing dreams like that.
I also read that this could be caused from small epilepsy seizures, you can have them more often when you were young and grew out of them eventually.
Or having them occasionally as older too.
Do you know anything like that?

----------


## kozlice

Huge thanks to thread starter. I've remembered about having such night terrors in past and I was trying to find something on this topic.

I didn't read all of the posts yet, some of them tell exactly the same thing that happened to me a few times, when I was a pre-teen/teen. I think maybe I was about 20 when it happened last time. As most people say, it was during the fever (a friend of mine told me he had the same thing when he got sunstroke, so it possibly has to do something with brain overheat). It started with an infinite grey space, where I'm just a detached point of view. Then perfectly shaped, infinitely small spheres appeared and started growing to an infinitely large size, filling all the space around. Nothing in my whole life scared me more. Still gives me shivers when I start thinking about it.

A couple of my friends had different variations, but it was always about one object having the opposite properties: deafening loud whisper, feather that weighs thousands of tons, etc.

----------


## Pilfeo

I am so happy ive found this thread! I'm not alone. Can anyone else induce the feeling the dream brings? If i do it it will give me brain shivers. I havent had it since I was in my teens...i'm 45..Always when sick.

 But it never left me or even get smaller in its intensity.

Mine is a slowly moving shape...like concrete or earth and a thin string of energy that hums at a deathly pitch with the massive object moving a horrible speed so slow. I think part of the wrongness is the two elements are so different in their speed?
 Its so horrible to think about even today, I try to explain that it isnt a scary feeling in any way I could describe. Ive had a gun held to my head in a robbery and that while horrible ...but that is apples to oranges. Its just wrong, everything about the dream is wrong. I would say its a type of insanity but that doesn't give it justice.

I honestly need to stop thinking about it, I dont want to revisit the feeling too strongly. Again I feel wonderful that im not alone in this.

----------


## Notyal92

Oh my God! I'm 25 years old and I've always talked to my parents about a dream I used to have when I was little that I couldn't explain. I couldn't comprehend why I was so scared. My dad would ask me if the nightmare was about ghosts or monsters etc. I always knew it was an irrational fear but literally whenever I tried to remember the dream I couldn't!

As I started reading this thread I got chills because it's exactly what I experienced! 

This happened about once a week for 3 years when I was around 8 years old and I've only had the dream once since, which was 5 or 6 years ago.


The deafening vibration, the shapes, the slowness, the agony is all there!

I find it astonishing that it isn't just me who had those dreams and I can't wait to show my parents this thread! 

I'm genuinely freaked out and I've got chills still!

----------


## lemonworld

SO glad to have found this thread! I had similar dreams as a child. I always associate them with having a high fever.

In mine, it was always a dark, desolate landscape. There was a thin thread, extending from the outer edge of my field of vision (imagine a string extending from the outer corner of your left or right eye). There would be massive round or brutal geometric shape balancing impossibly on the thread. Often I would be aware of the room I was in (half-awake dreaming or hallucination), and know in my heart that the volume of the shape and its precariousness on the thread was impossible for the space I was in. A feeling of terror would accompany it.

----------


## Celetrix

I came here a few months ago after having vivid hallucinations of this. I've been having them all my life and been combing the internet to find this. 

I finally found it a few months ago and it has helped a lot, but that's not why I decided to make an account and post.

Last time I was here, it went to 2007 and that's it, even though it was 2016. Visiting again, I see its from every year in between and I can't figure out why.

I still have the hallucinations of the shape being in the room with me and its every thing I can do to get rid of it. Worst experience in my life.

I'm going to try and overheat myself tonight and try to cause it. I believe it has to do with high body temperatures.

  I will probably run, but I will try not. Hopefully I won't die.

I don't have much time because I am in class currently. Hopefully you guys will hear from me again.
Hopefully the thread doesn't change or disappear again.... 

Cya all later, I'll keep you updated if I try it.

----------


## amateur

Hello, TheCusp, and everyone else in this thread! I think this subject is so interesting, and I like the name suggested for the type dream, "The Timaeus". Great idea!

It took me two whole days to read through this thread, because I kept looking up all of the agreed upon features of The Timaeus, as everyone posting here described them. It started because I was reminded of articles I had previously seen, and snowballed from there. Consequently, *this is a very, very long post, but I’ve tried to boldface the dream features* I was looking for in the links, so if you’re busy, hopefully you can just scroll to anything of interest. 

I thought maybe these links would be mostly of interest to anyone looking for *physiological explanations*?  

*If you don’t care about any of that, and you’re solely interested in a spiritual or metaphysical explanation for The Timaeus, you might skip this post, because it’s extensive, and probably boring.* 

I also want to add that there are some words in my descriptions which are medical and came from the pages I've linked to, like parts of the brain, which I don't completely understand myself, so it probably won't help you to ask me about them. I'm just someone who's interested in dreams!

First, I've always had an interest in art. One of my main interests has always been ancient rock art . . . cave paintings and stone carvings, that sort of thing. A while back, I came across some articles that discussed the possible connection of *geometric motifs in rock art being related to the biology of hallucinations*, rather than being symbolic of anything in ‘waking’ life. 

The idea is that ancient people saw these images, either after ingesting hallucinogens, in a feverish condition, while closing their eyes in the sunlight, or in blindness, and felt that the images were sacred/powerful specifically because they were hallucinations, and so made a permanent record of them in their rock art.

This article is 3 pages long, and particularly good:

The 'Meaning' of Symbols - Motifs & the Human Nervous System

If anyone is interested in reading more about the *biology of hallucinations in blindness*, and personal accounts of what that's like, here is a really good link:

Charles Bonnet Syndrome Foundation - Personal Stories

And a further link from a quick internet search for “*Charles Bonnet Syndrome inspired art”*:

https://www.google.com/search?q=char...w=1113&bih=593

If you're wondering what blindness has to do with febrile hallucinations, first follow this link to an *image showing how the optic nerve sits just below the hypothalamus*:

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmedh...2387/?figure=2

And next look at this page, describing the *function of the hypothalamus, including body temperature regulation, fluid balance, secretions of the gut, and sleep cycles*. If there is inflammation in this area of the brain, it could explain some of the experiences The Timaeus dreamers mentioned in this thread like, *dry tongue, fever, nausea, vivid dreams, and hallucinations*:

https://www.endocrineweb.com/endocri...w-hypothalamus

The next links connect to articles discussing how the eyes and ears send signals to the amygdala (which rests very near the hypothalamus) to interpret, and if it (along with other structures, I think) perceives danger, it prompts the hypothalamus to initiate the “fight or flight” response. This could help to explain *why objects and sounds in The Timaeus hallucinations and dreams often seem to be described as impossible, and horrible*:

https://science.howstuffworks.com/li...tions/fear.htm

https://www.health.harvard.edu/stayi...tress-response

The amygdala is the focus of the article in the next link, too. This article says *the amygdala isn’t only associated with fear, but also the perception of importance, and attention*, which might affect *decision making, and motivation*. I’m including it because multiple dreamers have mentioned the experience of *encountering an impossible task, an object which seems perfect, seems to impart a sense of ecstasy, or a feeling unable to look away from an object* in The Timaeus dreams and hallucinations. Also, there’s some good information about the pupil dilating automatically, which could help to account for the *eye pain, and headache* many dreamers experience during The Timaeus:

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3811090/

Because some dreamers have mentioned the shared experience of dreaming or hallucinating about *numbers*, which often feel unpleasant, here’s an article describing how scientists discovered that the temporal inferior gyrus (seems to be located near the base - beneath the hypothalamus, amygdala, and optic nerve - and outer cortex of the brain . . . near your ears) specializes in processing numerals. Interestingly, it says that the same area of the brain is already known for processing visual information:

https://med.stanford.edu/news/all-ne...cognition.html

Also possibly (?) *related to numerals, expanses of space, and grid lines* is this article I found about the hippocampus, something called the entorhinal cortex, and *how they create maps or graphs of triangular grid lines*[/B], not only of the environment, but also of relationships between things that are abstract[/B], or two dimensional. I don’t understand it, but there is something in the article, too, about a *predictive map, and rapid computation of values* which might make sense to people who understand mathematics. The part about rapid computation of values reminded me of dreamers who mentioned waking up from The Timaeus with *computations running uncontrollably through their minds*. (Note: there should be images on this page. If you can’t see them, click on the link that says, “side by side”, and then “figures”) I have no idea why the grid pattern in the brain is triangular, but as a wild guess, I was thinking it might be partly because we have two eyes with binocular vision? And it made me think of the multiple images depicting *mountains, or pyramids* Timaeus dreamers reported. The second link is probably better for people who don’t understand a lot about math and science, and specifically mentions the *role of sleep* in consolidation of these memories, but doesn’t include images:

https://elifesciences.org/articles/17086

https://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/315184.php?sr

I noticed, too, while reading dreamers descriptions, the *colors* described are all very similar. I recall mention of *red/burgundy, brown/black/silver, blue, green, and yellow/gold*. I’ve grouped them together in that way because as someone who’s interested in art, it got me to thinking about color wheels, and how there’s a different color wheel for mixing paint, etc. then there is for mixing light (as on a television screen). I was wondering if these colors were related to how the eye/brain deciphers the mixing of light, and that’s why the colors are recurring so regularly. The subtractive color wheel, or CMYK model, shows how mixing red, green, and blue (which first have to be made by mixing yellow, cyan, and magenta) results in an imperfect black, which might be interpreted as brown, or possibly even silver (IMO) by the brain:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CMYK_color_model

There are a lot of references to *hands* in these descriptions, and it reminds me of the homunculus brain/body map. A lot of the brain is devoted to hands:

https://mycerebellarstrokerecovery.c...12/homunculus/

Here’s one about* cognitive dissonance*. It looks like this part of the brain is sort of in front of the hypothalamus. I was interested in the part that explained how this dissonance can help us determine what is “wrong”. I was thinking maybe it could help explain why The Timaeus *contradictions feel so unpleasant*:

https://www.scientificamerican.com/a...e-dissonance1/

*Juxtapositions of size* seem like an exceptionally prominent feature of The Timaeus. I got to thinking about how in terms of evolution, a lot of threats people probably faced out there in the wilderness were either very small (like venomous spiders), or very large (like charging mammoths), and I found a link that explains that impending collision influences the perceived size of an object. In other words, if a tiny bug flies straight toward your eye, you react as if to avoid impact by jumping backward. If you don’t feel much like reading, scroll to the “Discussion” section, which includes some very interesting details. For example, *visual stimulus paired with white noise can initiate automatic attention, the response doesn’t have to be conscious, and the amygdala and subcortical visual pathway seem to be involved*:

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5133426/

Because some dreamers mentioned* feelings of horror, disgust, or nausea* brought about by these images and juxtapositions, I’ve got a link about the neuropsychology of disgust:

https://academic.oup.com/scan/article/8/2/121/1625713

The following detailed article explores *temporal perception (the perception of time)* in the brain, and specifically examines the hurdles the brain has to overcome on the best of days regarding visual and auditory perception of time. I think this is especially relevant to dreamers who are interested in the common feature of *excruciatingly slow moving objects, or The Grinds*, they dream or hallucinate:

http://www.eagleman.com/blog/brain-time

And here’s an interesting link which explains *how capillaries dilate, releasing plasma proteins into the surrounding tissue as a fever develops and peaks*. That causes swelling in the tissues, probably including the optic nerve, and hypothalamus. And another link showing *drawings of plasma proteins*, just because I was wondering if these might look like some of the geometric shapes you've seen? (not all the drawings on that page are of plasma proteins, I don't think!):

Inflammation and the Pathophysiology of Fever

https://stock.adobe.com/search?k=%22..._source=ft_web

Here is a link from an internet search for, “*feverish dream inspired art*”. I noticed *pillars, eyes, geometric shapes, some images seeming to depict vast landscapes, and ominous themes*:

https://www.google.com/search?q=feve...w=1113&bih=593

For comparison, an internet search for “*near death experience inspired art*”. I feel like there are *a lot more thin lines, and grid patterns on this page*, but I didn’t count:

https://www.google.com/search?q=near...w=1113&bih=593

One dreamer mentioned experiencing The Timaeus while at the top of a large mountain range. This next link is brief, and shows the symptoms of a condition called, “*High Altitude Cerebral Edema*”, which also involves swelling within the brain tissues. Notice that *nausea, hallucinations, and blindness* are all listed as symptoms. It doesn’t say so on the page I’m linking to, but a *low fever* is also a symptom of altitude sickness:

High Altitude Cerebral Edema Â« Climbing High

And here’s one that gives some firsthand accounts of *hallucinatory experiences of high altitude climbers* which I thought was relevant because it discusses hallucinations involving *strange bodily sensations, and strange distortions of perception regarding the size of objects or of the body*. Some of the dreamers commenting on this thread have mentioned similar experiences:

http://anesthesiaweb.org/images/hypo...ugger-1999.pdf

Here’s another link which discusses Charles Bonnet Syndrome, and how pressure on the optic chiasm (the place where the two optic nerves cross in the brain to form an X shape) can cause *visual hallucinations combined with a feeling of fear*. I'm including these links not because I think anyone here is going blind, or has tumors, but because there is inflammation during fever, and that could possibly account for additional pressure on the optic nerves which could offer an explanation for these Timaeus *hallucinations, coupled with a feeling of fear, dread, or horror*:

https://blogs.scientificamerican.com...nnet-syndrome/

The next link is a very good link which lists the numerous sensory experiences people have related to *migraine aura*, with or without subsequent migraine. I’m including this because, like the report of the high altitude climbers, it mentions *strange bodily sensations and distortions of perceptions of size*. It also mentions *de ja vu’ and sensation of extreme fear, or dread* which have been mentioned by dreamers in this thread:

https://migrainetalkblog.wordpress.c...f-think-again/

And here’s one regarding *migraine as an inflammatory disorder*:

Migraine as an inflammatory disorder

Finally, there's this informative page reviewing Tinnitus, a condition which could help to explain the *rushing sound, or deafening silence* dreamers hear along with the visual hallucinations/dreams of The Timaeus. Specifically of interest is the section "Types of Tinnitus" as it describes "*Objective Tinnitus*", which can be heard by another person, using a stethoscope. Tinnitus can be associated with *headache, infection, anxiety, and dehydration*. In the section, “Causes of tinnitus”, both ear infection and tooth abscess are mentioned. Although it doesn’t specifically mention fever, the second link does say that tinnitus can be *associated with fever*:

Tinnitus: Causes and Treatment

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC546075/

I’m not implying that the hallucinations or dream content of The Timaeus are insignificant, or solely a manifestation of a person’s physical condition. I think that the spiritual significance is personal, relevant, and probably influenced by the way each dreamer actually feels during the experience, and how they come to view the experience, afterward. The reason I’m offering up all of these links pointing to a physical source for The Timaeus, is because lots of the posts in this thread ask why so many people have similar experiences, and I was reminded of the articles I had seen in the past about the rock art, the tinnitus, hallucinations in blindness, and high altitude cerebral edema. So I started doing the internet search thing, and found a lot of other links to share.

I agree that there has to be something - that it can’t be coincidence! I think part of it might be biology/physiology . . . I don’t know the proper way to say it.

TheCusp, if the theory about the rock art geometric imagery is right, then your suspicion that these hallucinations/dreams are very old is correct. And The Timaeus might be a fairly modern title for them, oddly enough!

----------


## amateur

sweet dreams!

----------


## Ztesch

Wow I finally found something on this.  Like most of you have said I had these dreams when I was younger, from around the age of 8 till my last and most horrifying one at around 12 years old.  Its so hard to explain what happened but reading alot of these posts seems to have brought more of the dreams back to me.  I cant be 100% sure I had a fever at the time but I believe it had to do with either extreme stress or some kind of illness.  Anyways the last time I had this dream all I can remember was being in a Infinite abyss where the only thing around were these geometric figures constatly on the move. The closest thing I could compare it to is like Tetris but everything was in constant motion.  While this was going on I was there consciously but not physically if that makes any sense.  It almost seemed like I was on trial or was being judged by some higher power. The way they communicated was almost telepathic or through vibrations. I just remember being horrified at what was going on and fealt like this was a life or death situation.  What was wierd about my situation was when I had these dreams I would always sleep walk.  The last time it happened I was standing on the split level of my stairs, staring up at the 2nd floor while "I was on trial" it was almost like I was in a different dimension.  Once I snapped out of it I just remember being absolutely covered in sweat and deathly afraid for my life.  I would wake up and be in a fog or half awake and it would take what would seem like hours to get back to normal.  Very strange these dreams were.  That was the last one I can remember.

----------


## Boo1der15

Has anybody had these crazy dreams when not having a fever? Its not even a nightmare or dream. Its like an impossible task night terror but like no images... And nothing makes sense. You try to make sense and you try to explain but you just can't. And it takes you a while to get out of that horrible state of fear agony and desperation. It's there when you wake up for like 20 minutes. Lucky for me, though its rare, my husband goes through like I do. So we know how to comfort each other. Its just terrible tho. We were wondering is there anyone else??

----------


## Darkmatters

I just responded on your other thread about this but I wanted to add something. I think you're just noticing a deep level of sleep/dream that we experience normally but usually don't notice or remember. Something might have enhanced your awareness - this can be because of stress or something causing your alertness to spike as if you might be in danger. Obviously when we used to sleep on the ground outside this would be very useful in case of predatory animals lurking nearby or whatever, but it also makes you more aware of the sleep state and of dreams that you wouldn't normally notice. A fever does cause this same kind of spiked awareness and can cause people to dream like this a lot, though other factors can too - it doesn't have to be fever.

----------


## OnlyASpeck

Hello all! This thread has been an exciting find, as I too have had a lifelong curiosity regarding the Timaeus and its true meaning. Like many, I experienced these frequently in early childhood/adolescence. They continued infrequently throughout high school and college (1-2 times a year), and stopped around age 20 (I am now 23). I remember the final episode vividly, and hang on to the experience, as I may never have another.

TheCusp and many others have described these experiences well (as well as written language allows, at least), so Ill refrain from rambling about the specifics of my own. I will try to focus on summarizing information, and adding new insights where possible. Being such a rare topic on the internet and elsewhere, I want to make the most out of this post.

Id like to start with a list of the Timaeuss hallmark characteristics. Ive experienced just about every one described in this thread. 

-Paradox, or extreme juxtaposition. Something may loop incredibly slow and fast at the same time, or an object may be simultaneously massive and microscopic. 
-The infinite. A sudden and horrifying comprehension of infinity in its rawest form. Sometimes conveyed through size imagery, other times just as an abstract and indescribable feeling.
-Synesthesia. An overlapping of senses in an impossible and profoundly discomforting manor. Can be visual, tactile, and aural. 
-Disembodiment, or warping of the ones proprioception. Limbs stretching out to infinity. Existing as or within an impossible space.
-Dysphoria in many forms. Feelings of abject terror. Being subjected to cosmically intense scrutiny. Being consumed by hopelessness, with a sense of resounding and irreversible failure. Reduction of oneself and all the cosmos to a state of infinitesimal triviality--nearly to the point of nonexistence. 
-Repetition. A rhythm, pattern, movement, or action carried out indefinitely. Nauseating in its monotony. Tedious, futile, hellish, unending. 
-Inevitability. Being powerless in the face of a predestined and nightmarish outcome.
-All of these at once, and in every possible combination. 

These dreams are some of the most fascinating and disturbing experiences of my life, and it is impossible to convey how utterly alien they are to people who have not experienced them. I like how someone described being robbed at gunpoint as less frightening. Its as if during these episodes, every neuron responsible for fear and negative emotion is firing at once.

As for the cause? Its impossible to say for sure. Some posters lean towards a more spiritual and metaphysical approach (omataozen in 2014), while others stick to the material sciences and how the phenomenon might manifest in structures of the brain (amateur in 2017). Of course, these are not mutually exclusive, and the respective posters acknowledge this.

 I personally believe these dreams do reveal some hidden truths, even if they are the result of some malfunction. Research points to dream as a way to sort through and process information obtained in ones waking life, and even simulate possible solutions to problems or queries. A number of famous scientists credit their breakthrough discoveries to images modeled in dreams (discovery of the structure of benzene, Mendeleevs table of elements). There is also the threat simulation theory, positing that dreams help us face and prepare for danger without having to risk death, providing a distinct evolutionary advantage. This leads into my theory.

I think that night terrors may be a short circuit that occurs when the brains problem solving mechanism is fed an impossible question. Usually, our dreams simulate pertinent threats, both from our evolutionary history and daily lives (i.e. running from a tiger, or showing up late for an exam). For some of us, however, the dreaming subconscious may tackle more existential and philosophical queries that it is unable to handle. I know personally that I fixated on metaphysical questions from a very early age (death, nothingness, infinite space). These thoughts caused much fear and anxiety, and very likely seeped into my dream world. One might imagine how the dreaming subconscious, freed from its daily distractions and equipped with all of brains creative capacity and computing power, might approach near insanity when trying to model or resolve any of these conceptsmuch like what happens when you feed a computer an iterative set, resulting in a feedback loop and eventual crash. 

I URGE everyone in this forum to watch this video on the Mandlebrot set. Its fascinating, and lends some insight into the processes I believe are responsible for these night terrors. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=56gzV0od6DU

Thats about it. If you read all of this, thank you, and Id like to hear your thoughts. Its been 3 years since the last post, but I think this thread has some life yet in it.

----------


## blacksky01

Not sure if this thread is still active but is incredible. I never thought I'd find so many people who share the same inexplicable experience. 

 I'm 31 yo and have been having these dreams/terrors since I was maybe 4-5. They were more frequent when I was younger (maybe once a month) but I still have them (albeit less frequent - maybe 3-5 times a year). None of them have happened while I was sick or had a fever. 

It's exactly as how people here describe them but they're also just so indescribable which has frustrated me my whole life. I could never explain them to people or doctors. They were really bad as a kid. I would often wake up and the the "feeling" of the dream would always linger for several minutes after waking up. I would go to my parents room and start crying and start hitting my head. All I could say was that "my head hurts" because if I said I had a bad dream, my parents would just tell me it's not real and to go back to sleep but it's so much more than just a bad dream. On a few occasions I started slamming my head into a wall to try to shake the feeling away. They tried taking me to a doctor once but I couldn't describe the dream so nothing came of it. When I was maybe 25 or so, I learned that 2/3 siblings also share the same dream but with lesser frequency. They said they never mentioned it because it's so impossible to describe. I have no idea what these dreams are but I can't help but feel they've had a negative impact on my life. Sometimes even in my waking life, something weird will happen that will trigger the return of the feeling. It just feels like an eternal darkness of some sort that still haunts me. 

I'm not sure if this is related but I've had extreme depression and anxiety almost my whole life. It started maybe when I was 12-13. It's honestly debilitating and I'm sad of what has become of me. I just wanted to throw that out there in case there's other people in the same boat. 

Here's my descriptions of the dreams. Since I've had so many of them, the details may seem to vary a lot but the core feeling is always the same:

- I never have a body 

- Empty white room that appears infinite

- Suddenly something starts to invade the space. It starts small - pretty much miniscule. It's like a tiny dot that then suddenly morphs into horrid and enormous shapes. It feels infinite and like there is an incredible force and will moving it. It feels unstoppable and all I could do is observe it. It's full of contradictions. It moves agonizingly slow at times but also incredibly fast in an instant. The texture is both perfectly smooth and then spiky/jagged. The color is always either brown or black and shiny like oil. It's texture is gelatinous and blob-like. It often sprouts out lines that are both thin and thick. It moves at such slow speeds and that fills me with such dread and fear. It feels like it's going to engulf me. It often turns into a huge wheel or like a huge tangled ball of yarn. It seamlessly transitions between states of utter chaos and complete stillness. The chaos is unrelenting and it feels like having a panic attack x 100. The shape also becomes chaotic (more like the tangled ball of yarn I mentioned). The stillness feels wrong - almost like it's too calm. When still, the shape morphs back into a perfectly smooth ball but then starts to move and morph again at painfully slow speeds. The cycle repeats forever. Often it feels like both the chaos and stillness are happening at the same time which drives me insane. 

- A grinding of gears or churning feeling. It often feels like this shape starts churning and grinding and it feels like a death factory at this point. 

- There are voices I hear but they appear far and distant but also deafening. They sound like a really loud echoing whisper - not yelling though. Imagine someone is whispering to you but someone just turns the decibel level up drastically. The worst part of the voices is that they have no tone or emotions. They're flat, monotone, and emotionless. The best I can describe this is imagine being on the brink of death in an operating room and they put you under anesthesia but 1% of consciousness stays aware. You hear the surgeons talking over you and about you but to them, you're just their job so they don't really care. It's business as usual to them and they need to stay professional so their voices reflect that as they perform the surgery and communicate with each other. The voices for me also seem to be part of the "impossible task" that others have also experienced. They basically are telling me what I have to do and then inevitably, they tell me when I have failed. I don't remember any specific words or phrases but it's something along the lines of "It's over. You didn't do it. That's it. Oh well. You can give up now". But again, with no emotion whatsoever. 

-The impossible tasks. Like I just mentioned, there's always a feeling of having to do something that seems impossible. Like counting to infinity or observing something that's infinite. If I don't do it, it feels like something terrible will happens. 

- Contradictions of infinite degrees. Big/small. Loud/quiet. Slow/fast. Smooth/rigid. Clear/static etc. 

- No objective sense of time. It all feels like eternity. 

- Feelings of pure dread, fear, hopelessness, and madness. Feels like my soul is being ripped apart or stretched by a blackhole. As many of you know, this is the core part of the terror of these dreams. 

- Lingering feelings after waking up. Even after I wake up ad move around, the feeling sticks with me. Sometimes walking around makes it worse because it creates another juxtaposition in that my head is still experiencing that agonizing slowness but my body is moving about at normal speed which in contrast, seems like high speed. 

- Nausea and pulsating headaches after waking up. 

- There's a buzzing or static noise. I'm not sure if it's actual noise or just the "sound" of deafening silence. 

- There's the constant dripping sound every so often. It sounds like a leaky faucet that drives you crazy but it's so loud and the "splashing" sound of the droplet leads to my next point (below).

- A feeling of something very small and delicate bursting or being crushed by something of unimaginable force (the shape). I think someone said it best here when they said it's like an enormous boulder or planet crushing a single flower. In terms of the leaky faucet, it feels like the droplet gets engulfed by the shape and sends waves or ripples of dread throughout everything in place of the rippling of water that normally happens with a leak. 

- To this day, I try to avoid certain things that have been known triggers for me. These are things that don't necessarily take me all the way back to the terror, but they give me an inkling of that feeling. These include clay animation (the blob-like texture and bizarre movements), sound or video played at fast or slow speeds, leaky faucets, seeing CGI renderings of impossible shapes (e.g. tesseracts) and large amounts of marijuana. 


I really really hate that I have these dreams. If this is a glimpse of hell or of any afterlife, I want no part of it. My best guess (based on nothing) is that it's some universal consciousnesses memory or view of the universe. Like we're experiencing/witnessing something so unfathomable that our tiny minds can't comprehend or take it in which drives that feeling of madness and dread. A lot of this resembles aspects of the Big Bang to me as well as other phenomena such as black holes, planetary collisions, super novas, tiny objects with the mass of suns, etc. That being said, I can't help but shake the feeling that there is something conscious or aware driving the forces in the dreams. It feels like it's something unstoppable and unrelenting. I would love for someone to study this as this is so different than normal "dream psychology" but I'm worried I'm going to be having these terrors for the rest of my life.

----------


## siris

just joined this forum to chime in ... for what it's worth ... came here by searching "geometric fever dreams".

had these from early childhood, stopped in early teens, always a sure sign of a fever in my case. always the exact same recurring dream -

everything is sort of grey, colourless, like in the dark, 'grainy'. there are these huge geometric balls/circles/spheres (at least two of them, and one of them has a 'spoke' pattern or something like that, at least that's how i drew it when i tried to paint it as a kid). the circles are moving terrifyingly slow. i can see a tiny shape moving in between them which i identify with (even though it's by no means 'me' nor 'my body'). the tiny shape looks a bit like what the childhood me interpreted as a cherry lollipop: a tiny circle with a thin stick, and this one is possibly in colour, whereas the rest of the space & circles is colourless. the space has a sense of huge expanse to it, even though the whole situation with the slow-moving circles is at the same time terrifyingly claustrophobic.

main characteristics being the contrast between 'overwhelmingly huge' and 'fragile tiny', and that terrifying slow movement that is threatening to squish the cherry lollipop me. mine had no sound perception associated with it.

to think of it still makes me feel out of breath even now, more than 30 years later ...

have found myself thinking of it as some scary pre-natal memory over the years, no idea if that's true.

----------


## openeyejuice72

It's great to see that I wasn't the only one who had a dream or dreams like this. The one I had was when I was very young I could say 5 or 6 but I'm not sure. I don't remember the time at all I just remember the dream and the house I lived in when I had it. 

But I was in this void and the first thing I notice is a huge infinitely humongous cube that comes by. And it's yelling like a grown man. But the yell is tremendously loud and extremely terrifying. And it's constant. And for some reason it feels as if the big cubes are smiling at me. Not physically of course but it literally feels like there just messing with me cuz they know I don't understand. Then after they pass by my awarness shifts to an infinitely small cube and its mumbling in a very high pitch voice. There's no word just really high pitch loud yet quiet mumbling. And the cube feels more terrified then me. Which makes me even more terrified because how in the world could it be more terrified then me after what I just witnessed. Its a lot like The Crushing that IJJIJIIJJIJI mentioned. Very similar. But with no physical objects. I dont remember seeing the cubes I just remember feeling there presence. And they felt very sentient too.

I never really gave this dream much thought until a month or so ago. I'm 18 now. But I was experimenting with mushrooms because I know they can give you ego death and all that. God was I dumb for wanting that. But my 3rd experience with it went terribly wrong very quickly. It was all fun in games until I went into my friends living room and laid on the couch. Then I opened my eyes and pretty much woke up in a bad trip. I was quickly losing my self identity. At one point I looked at my friend and said who am I. All I could remember is I lived with my brother and that I had a dog. Bit i had no clue what any of that meant in the moment. Then I closed my eyes and went into this void. And it felt very very similar to the place in the dream. Although I wasn't really thinking about that. All that was on my mind was the tremendous familiarity of this sensation through my body. It felt like magnets trying to come together but pushing themselves away. I had no visuals I was in a void. And it was a very very strong feeling. I can't even really remember what it felt like at all but I remember opening my eyes and saying or thinking about how familiar it was. 

Before this trip I was very spiritual and meditated every day. But after I didn't want to mess with it because every time I tried to meditate this feeling of fear would hit me. But I've slowly been getting back to it latley. Well the other day I sat down to meditate and I got this feeling of fear. But this time it was very strong. And it automatically reminded me of the dream I had with the cubes for the first time in years. I spoke to the fear and told it that I was done i wouldnt let it push me around anymore. And I wanted it to come see me in my dreams again. Even though I never want to be that terrified again. I want to go up against whatever this is and somehow make up with it. Even though we all know thats completely impossible cuz I don't even know what the hell "it" is. But then I went to lay down and got comfortable. It was 5 to 10 minutes after I got comfortable and the feeling from the dream was there. I haven't felt this feeling for at least 12 years. So it was very surprising. I was still wide awake. But between my hands I felt this feeling of a very very large slab. Like a infinitely big or small rectangular slab. And it felt like it was about to break on the right end. Not in the middle But on the right end. And this was 100% the exact feeling I had in my dream. So I've been obsessing with it since. Then I found this and it made me realize I'm not crazy. There's just something crazy happening. To those who read this huge thing thankyou and please tell me if you can relate to any of this in any way.

----------


## cbs

Out of all the experiences here that I've read, yours, blacksky01, probably has the most similarities to mine. A lot of what others have mentioned is also familiar, but I was surprised by the words you used -- they are so close to how I've talked about it. 

I had these experiences regularly, as a young child. I learned how to trigger them, and would often have it happen in dreams, sometimes during high fevers, as many others have mentioned. From what I can recall, it happened once when I was 13, during a high fever, and once again in my early twenties, when I accidentally triggered it during meditation. I'm in my 40's now, and have only experienced the very edge of the it (it happens in stages for me) on the rarest of occasions. 

It's something I'd like to explore, and I wish I could remember how to get into it. The experience in my 20's showed me that I could watch it in a somewhat detached state. I couldn't handle it for more than a few minutes at most, because it really does feel insanity inducing -- like one's mind is being ripped apart. I believe the experience has driven most of my curiosity for strange things in life, because it was direct, intense, and so far outside of the norm. Language can't articulate effectively, but we try!

The voices - I've always referred to them as Forceful Whispers. They are unimaginably forceful, almost as if they *precede themselves*. I think this is part of the feeling of madness. We try to track things from specific boundary points, but in this experience, there aren't any boundaries -- it's infinite, so our rational, conventional minds can't handle it. The whispers are one with the churning blackness. It's as if infinity is turning in on itself from every possible direction.

I deeply appreciate everyone's contributions here -- thanks for sharing!!!

----------


## magnus0pus

Wow! I had completely forgotten about this site, used to post here infrequently several years ago when I was really into lucid dreaming, but I eventually lost interest. Had to make a new account to reply to this. 
I ended up on this thread after a free fall down the google rabbit-hole after I came across a tweet where someone mentioned experiencing sensing a panicked voice silently screaming at them, and my first thought was "Oh, they're hearing squares!"

So, all though my childhood, and still on rare occasions, I had the Timaeus "dreams", or as my 6 year old brain dubbed it; Hearing squares. (Named precisely because the experience defied all sense of logic.) As many others here, it was impossible to describe to family or friends, and eventually I just shrugged it off as some weird stuff my brain used to do, but finding this thread re-awakened my curiosity, and I've tried my best to explain my experience of it below;

It either precedes or follows a night of sleep, but it always happens as I'm awake in bed. 
Everything is perceived through a static-like filter, except its not purely visual; Myself, my thoughts, the room around me and everything in it is split into what feels like a fourth-dimensional kaleidoscopic grid of opposites. It's rust-red in colour. Or it _feels_ rust-red. Everything feels simultaneously both immensely big and microscopically small, violently loud and deadly quiet. Mental images, no matter what they are, become almost comically or cartoonishly disfigured to the point where I feel like I'm going insane.
Along with this comes the strong sense of a presence, and from it, a notion of *extreme urgency*. It emanates anger and despair, directed towards me.
It is silently shouting at me about something, and it leaves me feeling like I´m a child in a world I don't yet understand. 
The experience is mentally exhausting and almost painful, as if my mind is being ripped apart and my sense of self is deteriorating. It somehow feels industrial, dirty and just disgusting.
It lingers for a while after getting up and it can be so powerful I used to be afraid it would somehow damage my mind.

Re-discovering this collective nighttime insanity has made me want to try to replicate this feeling visually since words can only explain to an extent, (Im a filmmaker and I've been toying with the idea of making some sort of little documentary about this whole thing), and I've come across an effect that, to me, is the closest I've seen the Timaeus "feeling" depicted, and I'm curious to hear if its just me or if anyone else feels the same way. Its a Photoshop tool called "Content aware scale" and is these days primarily used to make distorted memes. 
As a new member I apparently can't post links yet but a quick YouTube search for "content aware scale memes" gets you tons of results.

Also, if anyone is interested in participating in the potential documentary, (and replies within a couple of months), I would love to interview fellow Timaeus sufferers/enthusiasts  :smiley:

----------


## Lang

> Wow! I had completely forgotten about this site, used to post here infrequently several years ago when I was really into lucid dreaming, but I eventually lost interest. Had to make a new account to reply to this.




*If you already created an alternate account, contact an administrator for help sorting it out.
 Either PM or Talk To Staff ASAP.* 
*Here:* https://www.dreamviews.com/talk-staff/  so you can reconnect with your old account.

_Please see Da Rules here:_ https://www.dreamviews.com/rules-regulations/
Do you remember your old User Name?
We don't really allow Alt OR variants accounts here. 
--------------------------------

Back on TOPIC!!!






> .
> I ended up on this thread after a free fall down the google rabbit-hole after I came across a tweet where someone mentioned experiencing sensing a panicked voice silently screaming at them, and my first thought was "Oh, they're hearing squares!"
> 
> So, all though my childhood, and still on rare occasions, I had the Timaeus "dreams", or as my 6 year old brain dubbed it; Hearing squares. (Named precisely because the experience defied all sense of logic.) As many others here, it was impossible to describe to family or friends, and eventually I just shrugged it off as some weird stuff my brain used to do, but finding this thread re-awakened my curiosity, and I've tried my best to explain my experience of it below;
> 
> It either precedes or follows a night of sleep, but it always happens as I'm awake in bed.
> Everything is perceived through a static-like filter, except its not purely visual; Myself, my thoughts, the room around me and everything in it is split into what feels like a fourth-dimensional kaleidoscopic grid of opposites. It's rust-red in colour. Or it feels rust-red. Everything feels simultaneously both immensely big and microscopically small, violently loud and deadly quiet. Mental images, no matter what they are, become almost comically or cartoonishly disfigured to the point where I feel like I'm going insane.
> Along with this comes the strong sense of a presence, and from it, a notion of extreme urgency. It emanates anger and despair, directed towards me.



But, Yeah, I've been there in a sense.  :wink2:   Everything feels simultaneously both immensely big and microscopically small, violently loud and deadly quiet.  
Clone myself in my dreams and the feeling of simultaneously getting torn apart and stitched back together...  The textile feeling is crazy and sometimes very painful. 

Btw, Are you getting enough sleep? Not getting enough sleep can cause Hallucinations like these too.

~Lang
DreamView Mod.

 :smiley: 

 :wink2:

----------


## magnus0pus

My sleep schedule is pretty good at the moment, these episodes never seemed to correlate with a lack of sleep, as far as I can tell. 
"A textile feeling" is a pretty good way to describe it as well!

Btw, maybe you can answer this as you are a mod Lang, but would I be allowed to use a some quotes from some of these replies in my video/documentary, if I exclude the usernames? Just general descriptions of how the Timaeus dreams appear for different people. 
I would message each user privately and ask but as this thread dates back to 2006 I'd imagine there are a lot of inactive users.

----------

